# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Spremamo se za porod kod kuce!

## emy

Moram priznati da su moja prva razmisljanja o porodu kod kuce bila uvijek skepticna i cudila sam se jako onima koji su branili takav porod govoreci da je bolji i sigurniji od poroda u rodilistu. Za mene je to bilo neusporedivo i htjela sam dokazati tim osobama, a vjerojatno i sebi, da je nejbolji i najsigurniji porod u rodilistu. Tako su pocela moja istrazivanja koja su na kraju neocekivano rezultirala mojom promjenom, tj. otkrila sam mnoge istine i zablude i kada sam ih na kraju i prihvatila, odlucila sam da jednog dana ako ikad budem trudna, gledat cu da se porodim kod kuce.

Nakon otprilike 2,5 godine ta se moja zelja polako i ostvaruje, a posto nam je termin za skoro mjesec dana, htjela bih ovdje podijeliti sa svima vama nase iskustvo poroda kod kuce. Znam da to zakonski nije moguce u Hrvatskoj, ali se iskreno nadam da ce jednog dana postati.

Uglavnom, kada sam ostala trudna mislila sam da niti u Svicarskoj to nije moguce jer nisam nikad cula da se iti jedna zena planski porodila kod kuce. Onda sam u telefonskom imeniku nasla broj Udruge svicarskhi babica koji sam nazvala i dobila meni vrlo vazne informacije. Dobila sam i tel broj nase babice Iris koja je odredena po zoni i po kantonu (talijanski dio). Babice su ovdje samostalne, ali ne sve vec samo one koje poloze neki posevan ispit i nakon odredenih godina staza u rodilistima. Uz to su placene od zdravstvenog osiguranja. Godisnje je vrlo mali postotak poroda kod kuce u odnosu na privatne klinike i bolnice, svega 2-3%, i to u cijeloj zemlji, a zene se cesce odlucuju na takav porod u njemackom i francuskom dijelu Svicarske.

Nas prvi sustret sa babicom je prosao super. Odmah sam se osjetila dobro u njenom drustvu i svidjela mi se. primjetila sam veliku razliku izmedu njenih pregleda kod kuce i klasicnih rutinskih pregleda kod ginekologice. Naime, Iris je uvijek pristupala sa mnogo postovanja prema mom rastucem stomaku, i kada bi ga dodirivala ti su pokreti bili uvijek njezni i ugodni. Ona je vedra i pozitivna osoba, rado se smije, a nad ljudskom gluposti je ironicna. Sjecam se koliko smo se samo MM i ja cinili cudnima ginekologici u nekim nasim stavovima i prohtjevima u trudnoci, i na koliko smo sumnje i nepovjerenja nailazili kod nje, a za te iste stvari smo nailazili na odobravanje kod babice Iris. Za ginekologicu smo bili mladi bracni par, neiskusni i sa glavom u oblacima, sa cudnim zahtjevima koje ce ona promijeniti, dok smo za babcu Iris bili sasvim najnormalniji par koji zeli roditi kod kuce, sto je sasvim normalno. A normalne su i nase sumnje u sigurnost rutinskih UZV-a na svakom pregledu oko kojeg je bilo najvise diskusija sa doktoricom. Ali to je druga prica.

Posto jos nisam sigurna kako i sto napisati o nasem porodu kod kuce (valjda zato jer se on tek treba dogoditi), napisati cu ovdje listu stvari potrebnih za taj dogadaj. Listu nam je dala Iris i ona izgleda ovako:

1. tri paketa ulozaka (Molfina soft kupljenih u Migrosu). To su oni posebni ulosci koji se savjetuju i u HR sto su pamucni i sa mrezicom odgore, a najcesce se sa njima mogu kupiti i mrezaste gacice.
2. tople carape - da mi ne bi bilo hladno za vrijeme trudova i poroda
3. udobna majca
4. dva grudnjaka - ne moraju biti za dojenje, bitno je da su udobna
5. led - u slucaju krvarenja
6. termofor - opet nakon poroda da se brzo utoplimo ako nam bude hladno
7. plasticni vrc i lavor - za pranje nakon poroda, dok lavor moze posluziti i ako mi se bude povracalo u prijelaznom dijelu
8. stare krpe - radi brisanja poda ili ako se zamaze negdje nesto
9. dvije plahte normalne velicine sa gumom - ona ce donjeti svoj madrac
10. Moltex - to je nesto kaojako upijajuce platno, sa jedne strane nepropusno a sluzi za zastitu za krevet ili bilo koju drugu povrsinu
11. seceri - med, sok od grozda, voda, krekeri
12. vruca voda
13. cista majca ili spavacica nakon poroda
14. elektricna grijalica
15. rucnici - 3 normalne velicine, kao oni za ruke, i 3 malo manja
16. plasticna casa
17. pamucna kapica za bebu
18. pelenica
19. body sa dugim rukavima i odjelce - ev. dekica radi utopljavanja
20. obicne svedske pelene 


Uz to je rekla da ne moramo odmah kupati bebu, i da ona to najcesce ne radi odmah nakon poroda vec kada se roditelji sami osjecaju spremnima za to, najcesce nakon nekoliko dana, ali nema zurbe. 
Za kupanje savjetuje samo par kapi bedemovog ulja u vodu.
Za higijenu pupka preporucila nam je dezinfekcijsko sredstvo Merfen i prasak Wecesin, naravno potrebne su i gaze.
Potrebno nam je jos i termometar da vodu, cetka i cesalj za kosicu i skarice sa tupim vrhom za noktice. Kadicu i rucnike vec imamo. Kao zastita za guzu preporucila je balzam od Calendule (Weledin proizvod) iako smo mi vec kupili napravljenu kremu iz apoteke u HR (trazili Pavlovicevu mast pa ju nismo nasli).


Toliko za sada. Komentirajte i pitajte sve sto vas zanima. Mame koje su vec imale porod kod kuce: bila bih vam zahvalna ako nam mozete dati po koji savjet. Mi se jako veselimo nasem porodu i to bas zbog toga sto ne moramo odlaziti iz udobnosti i sigurnosti naseg doma, ljubavnog gnijezda kojeg smo sami savili.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tridesetri

sto reci, zvuci fantasticno, blago tebi...
ja sam si tako nekako zamisljala svoj porod jer sam zivjela vani, ali sam se pred kraj trudnoce iznenada morala vratiti u HR i zavrsila na porodu koji je bio suprotan bas svemu onome sto sam si zeljela. nadam se drugi puta proci bolje.
tebi zelim da ti cijeli dogadjaj prodje sto ljepse i bezbolnije, bez sumnje bit ce to nezaboravan dogadjaj. jedva cekam da cujemo kako je bilo. svakako nas obavjestavaj sto se dogadja. sretno!

----------


## Lilly

:D 

Bas mi je drago i jedva cekam nove postove.

Neke od stvari sa liste ti mozda ni nece trebati. Elektricne grijalice i slicna cuda ali pretpostavljam da su vam to savjetovali mozda imajuci na umu vasu stambenu situaciju pa neka stoji. Ako se za nesto pitas treba li vam (a skupo je) pitaj ih neka ti objasne zasto treba i postoje li jeftinije alternative. 


Weledina krema je odlicna, i mi smo je koristili na pocetku. Imaju i neku biljnu kupku ako budete htjeli.

Ove stvari za pupak ne znam. Mi smo morali kupiti plasticnu kao stipaljku, vidi se na slici. I onda smo samo alkoholom i vaticom prebrisali to a kozu nigdje nismo dirali alkoholom.

Kad sam vec kod alkohola, mislim da ce ti trebati jer prvih dana mjere bebi temperaturu pa tim cistis toplomjer poslije mjerenja.


Svedske pelene su ti dobre imati oko 12 kom bar jer ih mozes svuda koristiti. Kad krenete kupati bebu nemoj brisati rucnicima nego bas tim pelenama. Puno su tanje, bolje upijaju a vazno je da sve pregibe dobro osusis da se koza ne crveni.


Imas maramu za nositi bebu? Posto ce biti zima to bi vam moglo biti puno bolje nego kolica.



Procitaj dijelove o dojenju sa portala na vrijeme i na vrijeme pricaj sa babicom o tome sta i kako zelis. Zajedno sa muzem.



Za porod kod kuce ti ne treba niti puno stvari niti puno prostora. Osim toga babice jako dobro znaju improvizirati pa se nista ne brini i ne pustaj da te hvata panika ako bas sve stvari nisu cakum pakum.

Pisi opet.

----------


## emy

Hvala Lilly, da znas da sam se bas nadala kako ces mi se ti javiti   :Kiss:  , pa su tu jos i Natasa i Samaritanka, steta sto ne mogu dobiti i Sandru (znam da je i ona rodila kod kuce)... Cure, ako sam koga zaboravila (a sigurno jesam) nemojte mi zamjeriti nego mi se samo javite ovdje.   :Love:  

Elektricnu grijalicu ako bas bude potrebna posudit cemo od sveki koja je dva kata iznad nas. Mislim da je nju babica trazila samo zato jer se beba treba roditi u zimskom periodu, i mozda i kod kupanja da bi kupatilo bilo ono bas jako toplo.

Bas danas kad smo kupovali Weledinu kremu teta u apoteci nam je savjetovala i tu biljnu kupku, ali ju nisam uzela jer nisam imala jos niciju preporuku. Da sam znala ovo ranije danas bih ju odmah i imala. Neka, sljedeci tjedan idemo i po nju. 

A sto mislis koje bi mlijeko ili neznamsto bilo potrebno da se njime premaze cijelo tijelo bebice nakon kupanja? Je li to uopce potrebno ili je dovoljno mazati samo guzu?

Onu plasticnu stipaljku za pupak ima ona u svom setu tako da ju mi ne trebamo kupiti. Alkohol cu onda jos uzeti, ali ne znam koliko % treba biti?

Imamo i paket od 10 svedskih pelena, bas zato sto mi se cinilo da ih mozemo svugdje koristit. Vec su oprane i ispeglane.

I da, imamo maramu za nosenje, i skafander pa kada cemo morati izlaziti mislimo koristiti bas to a ne kolica. Zapravo, kolica su bila prva stvar koju smo rekli da necemo uopce, i trebali smo dugo objasnjavati rodbini da nam ju niti slucajno ne kupuju, barem ne za sada. Nekako ne mogu zamisliti sebe tako daleko od bebice, bas u tim hladnim novogodisnjim danima i kasnije, jer imam osjecaj da koliko god ju budem oblacila i slojevito i sve, da ce joj ipak biti toplije u marami blizu mog tijela gdje mogu imati i vecu kontrolu nad situacijom. MM se bas veseli toj marami i koliko mi se cini on ce se stalno otimati da ju on nosi, a to i nije lose jer je on bas dosta kalorican pa ce bebici biti super toplo uz tatu.   :Laughing:  

Ja nekako imam cijelo vrijeme osjecaj da cemo MM i ja odraditi najveci dio sami, i to mi se najvise svida, a da cemo tek ono nekako pred kraj pozvati babicu, tek toliko da i ona bude tu u slucaju da zatreba. To je ono u globalu kakve su mi zelje. Znam sigurno da cu se setati i hodati po stanu, hopsati na svojoj lopti, kruziti kukovima i slusati laganu muziku, meditirati i opustati se uz svoje omiljene svijecice, kupati se u kadi dokle mi to trudovi dozvoljavaju, a onda isprobavati razlicite prirodne polozaje kada dode vrijeme za tiskanje. Ono sto bi mi najvise smetalo je prisutnost nepoznatih osoba i time i nepozeljnih. Zato sam se vec dogovorila i sa MM da ce on biti moja obrana u tom smislu, cak ako mi i babica zasmeta, pa i on sam, da ce uciniti u tom trenutku sve da me ostave na miru samu, povuci ce se u drugu sobu i nece dozvoliti nikon da mi smeta. Sretna sam sto nalazim na toliko razumjevanja kod MM, koji se u potpunosti stavio u podredeni polozaj i rekao da ce na porodu biti tu da mi doslovce sluzi i podrzava me u svim mojim potrebama, pa cak i ako one iskljucuju njega. Ne znam niti samam kako cu reagirati ali ovolika sloboda i razumjevanje s njegove strane mi daje jako veliki osjecaj povjerenja i uklanja svaki pritisak iz moje glave. Ma znam da ce bas zbog toga biti super i za oboje predivan i nezaboravan dogadaj.   :Heart:

----------


## cekana

Ajme, supić, blago vama   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ja neki dan ležim u zagrljaju svog dragog nakon svih nježnosti i kažem, kako bi bilo prekrasno da se bebica ovdje rodi i da ju zagrle moje i tvoje ruke, a ne da ju dočekaju sterilne gumene rukavice neznanca...
Ja samo sanjam, i napisala sam cijeli moj san, pa rasplakala one koji su čitali...

----------


## djuma

:Heart:  blaaaaago vama!!!! zelim vam sve najnajnaj, lak porodjaj, i lepu bebicu! sretno!

----------


## white_musk

divim se i želim sve najbolje  :Love:

----------


## luciana

Što vam poželjeti, osim da sve prođe u najboljem redu.  :Kiss:  

Mi smo na žalost, po pitanju poroda u kući, udaljeni od vas par tisuća svjetlosnih godina.

----------


## tridesetri

> Zapravo, kolica su bila prva stvar koju smo rekli da necemo uopce, i trebali smo dugo objasnjavati rodbini da nam ju niti slucajno ne kupuju, barem ne za sada. Nekako ne mogu zamisliti sebe tako daleko od bebice, bas u tim hladnim novogodisnjim danima i kasnije, jer imam osjecaj da koliko god ju budem oblacila i slojevito i sve, da ce joj ipak biti toplije u marami blizu mog tijela gdje mogu imati i vecu kontrolu nad situacijom.


mi smo isto mislili da uopce necemo kolica, ali kasnije smo ih ipak kupili, mogu ti reci bacen novac, m. se nikad nije voljela voziti u njima, ne znam, mozda zato jer je bila navikla na maramu, kolica smo kupili kad je vec imala preko mjesec dana. tek s nekih 7, 8 mjeseci kad je postala zainteresiranija za svijet oko sebe i kad je mogla sjediti smo kupili kisobran kolica i to nam je bilo super, jos uvijek se rado vozi u njima. ona velika kolica sam, srecom prodala, a za drugo dijete sam odlucila ni ne kupovati velika kolica. do 6 mjeseci ce se nosati u marami, a onda ravno u kisobran kolica, koja su jos da dodam, toliko jednostavnija za manevriranje...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ono sto bi mi najvise smetalo je prisutnost nepoznatih osoba i time i nepozeljnih. Zato sam se vec dogovorila i sa MM da ce on biti moja obrana u tom smislu, cak ako mi i babica zasmeta, pa i on sam, da ce uciniti u tom trenutku sve da me ostave na miru samu, povuci ce se u drugu sobu i nece dozvoliti nikon da mi smeta. Sretna sam sto nalazim na toliko razumjevanja kod MM, koji se u potpunosti stavio u podredeni polozaj i rekao da ce na porodu biti tu da mi doslovce sluzi i podrzava me u svim mojim potrebama, pa cak i ako one iskljucuju njega. Ne znam niti samam kako cu reagirati ali ovolika sloboda i razumjevanje s njegove strane mi daje jako veliki osjecaj povjerenja i uklanja svaki pritisak iz moje glave. Ma znam da ce bas zbog toga biti super i za oboje predivan i nezaboravan dogadaj.


emy, jako mi je drago što ide sve po planu i što imaš tako veliku podršku TM-a.
Čini mi se da si nekad negdje pisala da ti je upravo on "otvorio oči" u vezi prirodnog poroda, zar ne?
To neuznemiravanje je tako bitna stvar, a najčešće ignorirana i podcijenjena, čak i ako imaš sreće da ti porod u rodilištu protekne relativno neinterventno.
Može se to čak desiti i ako je porod kod kuće, ali uz takvu babicu i muža očito nemaš što brinuti.
Ah, sline mi cure na Felixin planirani porod u Kući za porode kod Graza, ali porod kod kuće mi je još uvijek nedokučiv san.
Javljaj nam kako idu pripreme.   :Smile:

----------


## emy

Mama J. nije to bio on. Od njega sam se razvela.   :Razz:   :Grin:  
Taj moj bivsi muz je znao samo filozofirati i uvjeravati se, pricati. Ali u kuci su za njega postojali muski i zenski poslovi... nikad mi ne bi pomogao u kuhinji, ali je voli pozivati k nama na veceru svoje prijatelje s posla i predstavljati svoju mladu zenicu (kao da sam bila neki trofej). Nismo izdrzali niti pune dvije godine u braku jer smo se vec poceli rastavljati prije druge godisnjice.
Ipak, njegova stalna filozofiranja su me navela pocnem dublje istrazivati sve te teme i zbog toga sam mu zahvalna, jer sam na taj nacin pocela raditi na sebi i zbog toga sam danas tu gdje jesam i sa planom poroda kod kuce koji se polako i ostvaruje. 
Nakon razvoda sam si znala zamisliti u glavi kako bi to bilo da sam ostala trudna sa njime i vjerujte mi, hvatala bi me panika. Pa cijela kuca i bebica bi bila na meni, pa cak i on, i njegove kosulje i onda mi sigurno ne bi on pomagao u tome, nego bi pozvao kod nas kuci svoju predragu mamicu i to bi bio zivi kaos jer ja s tom zenom nisam nikada mogla normalno pricati. Mislim da bih otisla stvarno u depresiju.

A sada je prica potpuno drugacija. Sa novim muzem sam dobila i predivnu svekrvu, mladu i simpaticnu koja me jako voli i postuje svaku moju rijec. Zapravo, to je obostrano i osjecam ju vise kao prijateljicu a ne kao svekrvu. Nisam mogla niti vjerovati da bi svekrva mogla biti tako dobra, a pogotovo ne nakon mojeg porazavajuceg prvog iskustva. A zena je nedavno i sama prosla kroz pakao razvoda, pa nas dobro razumije. Kazem nas, jer je MM nakon 5 godina braka trazio razvod od kada smo se nas dvoje malo bolje upoznali. Da, ostavio je svoju bivsu radi mene   :Razz:   mozemo i tako reci.

I tako smo zajedno u nekako istom vremenu oboje prolazili kalvarije s jedne strane, ali smo imali jedno drugoga i upoznali smo se stvarno u dusu (iako cemo se upoznavati citavog zivota). Ja sam se razvela ovdje, on u Srbiji, pa smo skupili opet sve dokumente i u petak ih naponok predali ovdje kod maticara. Ovaj tjedan cekamo njihov telefonski poziv koji ce nam pokazati da se sav nas trud svih ovih mjeseci putovanja i ambasada isplatio i da se mozemo napokon vjencati!

Nikad nisam mislila da cu se vjencati ovako s trbuhom do zuba, ali sada mi je to i simpaticno. Moje prvo vjencanje je bilo samo kod maticara, i oko njegovog organiziranja mi se previse upetljala svekrva i zbog toga sam osjecala da ono nikad nije bilo MOJE. A sada znam da ce biti drugacije jer su druge osobe u pitanju i jedna sasvim novo malo bice koje ce biti u centru paznje.   :Saint:  

Eto, malo sam skrenula s teme, ali nisam mogla a da ne objasnim malo kako stvari stoje uistinu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Eto, nije svako zlo za zlo  :Smile:  .
Drago mi je da se kockice polako slažu.

----------


## Lilly

Emy, mi nismo mazali malca nakon kupanja. Guzu isto ne moras stalno. Ako se zacrveni. Vaznije je sve pregibe dobro brisati. 

Pelene nemoj peglati, previse nepotrebnog posla a slabije upijaju. Ako ti padnu na pamet bakterije odmah zaboravi. Neces biti u bolnici nego kod svoje kuce i neces prati pelene u vodi iz rijeke nego u cistoj vodi.   :Wink:  

Alkohol u apoteci, mislim 85%. U principu nije ni bitno.


Nemoj zvati babicu pred kraj nego joj radije objasni (tu se valjda ne moras boriti PROTIV nekoga ko bi trebalo da je tu za tebe) sta biste vi zeljeli. U Nl babice imaju obicaj vise biti odsutne pa cak i 'zakasniti', ali tu mozda ne. Radije sve to dobro pretresi unaprijed i iznesi svoje zelje nego da tada kad sve krene ti ili ona skuzite da ne radite u harmoniji.


Dobro je sto se pripremas sa pozama i svim slicnim ali pazi da ne 'pocnes radati' od trenutka kad osjetis prvi trud, da ne zavrsis sa pricom o 39-satnom porodu. Ponasaj se normalno i radi sve sto i inace bi dok god mozes ali znajm tebe pa cu dodati: i ne forsiraj se sa tim. Znat ces sva pravila, poze, sve sto ce ti trebati, ali u principu sve mozes odraditi i bez toga tako da se slobodno mozes opustiti i ako ces bas na nesto paziti neka to bude da slusas svoje tijelo. 



Koliko jos? Jedva cekam pricu. :skakutalo:

----------


## Lilly

oko mjesec sad vidim.

----------


## Poslid

Eh da. Na ovo mi cure sline.   :Laughing:  

Joj da je tako kod nas, možda ja ne bih imala 3 carska reza.

----------


## renci

Želim ti da sve prođe kako si zamislila i planirala!
Jedva čekam tvoju priču s poroda!

----------


## emy

Jucer smo bili opet na pregledu kod dokice.
Osim normalnih pregleda tezine, tlaka i mokrace koji su sve u normali, ovaj put me je pregledala i ginekoloski. Kaze da mi je grlic fini mekan i dobro centriran i da jako dobro osjeca glavicu.
Uz to mi je uzela i bris na streptokoke (mislim) sto se ovdje radi rutinski, i nalaz ce biti gotov u cetvrtak.
Vidimo se kod nje opet, ali sada za dva tjedna, kada je rekla da cemo napraviti i jedan CTG od 15 minuta.

Ja se i dalje dobro osjecam, nisam pocela naticati u nogama niti bilo gdje drugdje, jedino mi stima raste vrlo uvjerljivo. Beba se dobro mice, snazna je.  :Saint:  
B-H kontrakcije osjecam svakodnevno i nisu mi bolne. Samo mi je malo teze hodati ybog osjecaja napetosti kada mi se pojave, pa onda napravim malu pauzu i nastavim kada produ. 
Danas sam osjetila i kako su mi grudi postale teze i punije nego inace, i iz lijeve cice mi je samo od sebe poteklo malo kolostruma. Izgleda da cu ipak morati ovaj tjedan u nabavku vecih grudnjaka, a toliko mi je nije islo i cijelo vrijeme sam si govorila kako su mi grudi manje pa da necu imati potrebu za vecim grudnjacima. Prevarila sam se!   :Razz:

----------


## Lilly

hm. rade vise rutinskih kontrola nego ovde.

----------


## emy

Lilly, a da li kod vas rade onaj "kompletni pregled" na sam termin poroda, osim ako se bebica nije rodila prije termina? Taj pregled bi se sastojao u procjeni kolicine amnionske tekucine, protok krvi kroz pupcanu vrpcu i promatra se misicna napetost djeteta (to sve pretpostavljam ultrazvukom), i onda jos i CTG i otkucaji srca. Svrha tog pregleda je procjena stanja ploda i posteljice.

E sad, ono sto mene zivcira jeste sto se taj "kompletni pregled" ponavlja DVAPUT TJEDNO svaki tjedan nakon termina. Sto bi znacilo da ako se beba odluci roditi npr. 10 dana nakon termina, ja bih morala obaviti barem 3 takva "kompletna pregleda", sto opet znaci jos 3 ultrazvuka, i ako doktorica procijeni da dijete pati krece se na inducirani porod.

Da se odmah izjasnim, ja ne zelim tolike ultrazvuke, ako sam se do sada u trudnoci izborila za to da sam imala "samo" 3, jer bi mi inace dokica to radila kod SVAKOG POJEDINOG pregleda  :?  :/  onda mi ne pada niti sada na pamet da se slijepo prepustim njezinim rutinskim pregledima. I to kazem njezinim jer sam od svoje babice cula da ih ta doktorica inace voli raditi, i da je jedna od onih koja ih radi jako puno kod trudnica.

Da li je za procjenu stanja bebe dovoljan samo podatak o njenim otkucajima srca? ili je stvarno sve ono potrebno? CTG bih mogla raditi, nemam nista protiv njega, ali sonu vise ne zelim na svoj trbuh. Osim toga, ja sam ta koja osjeca bebine pokrete, i vec bih reagirala kada bih primijetila da se beba vrlo slabo mice ili ne mice u odnosu na prije.

Jos jedna novost: jutros dok sam lezala u krevetu osjetila sam po prvi put menstrualne bolove koji me zapravo uopce nisu boljeli, ali su bili bas takvi, kao kad se ima menga. Lokalizirala sam taj osjecaj bas na samom grlicu maternice.    :Wink:   Nije dugo trajalo i nije se vise ponovilo u toku dana.

----------


## cekana

Pa draga, zašto se bojiš UZV, bar su sad otklonjene sumnje o štetnosti toga. Zar ti nije lijepo vidjeti svoju bebicu, a ta procjena se mora raditi na collor dopleru (mislim) onda imaš 3D sliku, to je tako uzbudljivo i lijepo...   :Smile:

----------


## marta

> Pa draga, zašto se bojiš UZV, bar su sad otklonjene sumnje o štetnosti toga. Zar ti nije lijepo vidjeti svoju bebicu, a ta procjena se mora raditi na collor dopleru (mislim) onda imaš 3D sliku, to je tako uzbudljivo i lijepo...



??????

Gdje su te eksplicitne studije o NEstetnosti UVZ-a u trudnoci???? 

Emy, ja sam prvi puta ista na pregled plodne vode 4 dana nakon sto sam prenijela. I taj dan sam i rodila jer sam bila skroz otvorena. Dok nije niti vidio vodu nego glavicu i sestra je fetoskopom (jel se tkao zove ona drvena slusalica?) poslusala otkucaje srca. Nikad prije poroda nisam bila na ctg-u. Ni kod prvog ni drugog, niti mi je to tko predlagao ili me forsirao. Ja bih pukla ko kokica da me netko salje dvaput tjedno na colordoppler.

----------


## Lilly

Emy, ne. Osim ako zena nije pod kontrolom kod ginekologa. Kako tamo ide ne znam.

Znas vec ali kad vec pisem: ja nisam imala nikakve preglede pored onih kod babica. Niti provjere vode niti sta slicno.

----------


## Lilly

Da li je za procjenu stanja bebe dovoljan samo podatak o njenim otkucajima srca?



Ovim ovde, dok je u terminu, je. Dva tjedna poslije i oni salju u bolnicu a tamo kako te zadesi.

----------


## VedranaV

> Pa draga, zašto se bojiš UZV, bar su sad otklonjene sumnje o štetnosti toga. Zar ti nije lijepo vidjeti svoju bebicu, a ta procjena se mora raditi na collor dopleru (mislim) onda imaš 3D sliku, to je tako uzbudljivo i lijepo...


E, cekana, jesi me nasmijala, a da ni ne znaš   :Laughing:  . Evo zbog čega. Emy je zaslužna za sljedeće tekstove o ultrazvuku na Rodinom portalu: Istina o sigurnosti UZV-a u trudnoći i Drugo lice UZV-a pa kad to pročitaš, bit će ti jasno što misli o rutinskom UZV-u u trudnoći i zašto. Uređivala je i stranice poroda na http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=124, a tamo je sve puno rečenica s porukom "Ne diraj dok je sve u redu" i argumentima zbog čega. Zato mi je baš smiješno kad se baš njoj sugerira interventni pristup i poziva na sigurnost  :Smile: . No hard feelings.

----------


## cekana

:Embarassed:  soooooory....... idem čitati!

----------


## Felix

emy, jedva cekam tvoju pricu s poroda!!

nego, zasto nisi promijenila doktoricu? zena je koliko vidim susta suprotnost onome u sto vjerujes, sigurno ima doktora s kojima bi se vise nasla... doduse, sad sto je tu je, uvijek imas pravo odbiti intervenciju i nemoj zaboraviti na to pravo.

----------


## emy

Cekana, Vedrana ti je sve napisala. Hvala Vedrana, i ja sam reagirala kao i ti samo mi se nije dalo objasnjavati zasto. Mislila sam da to vec i ptice na grani pjevaju. Ovako je ispalo bas simpaticno.   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Vedrana, a tko sada ureduje te stranice poroda? Ja bih se jako voljela vratiti tom poslu jer mi je jos u krvi. Vremena imam, a pomoglo bi mi u mojoj osobnoj pripremi za porod. A nakon poroda, pomoci ce drugim buducim mamama. Pisanje tekstova za nas portal i urednistvo bio mo je najljepsi posao kojeg sam u zivotu radila. I fali mi.

Jos uvijek nisam sigurna da li se radi o collor-dopleru, ali mi je to jedino logicno jer znam da ce gledati protok krvi kroz pupcanu vrpcu (barem je tako nesto spomenula). A na collor-dopler se ne dam.

Marta, i ja se osjecam bas kao sto si napisala: pukla bih ko kokica da moram dvaput tjedno na sve te pretrage. Ma glupo mi je uopce sto se na taj termin gleda kao na neki "dedlajn", a zna se da se najmanje bebica rodi bas na sam termin, osim ako nije programirani porod. A ova dokica nam je svaki puta predlagala hrpu pregleda, po nama nepotrebnih, koje smo naravno i odbili.

Felix, ma znam ja da ova moja dokica panicari, takva je bila od samog pocetka, ali smo izabrali nju jer nam ju je preporucila babica. A nasa babica je totalno skulirana zenska. Ovdje zena mora biti pracena i kod ginekologa bez obzira na porod kod kuce.

Ma znate, najgore mi je od svega sto se i ovdje moras izboriti za svoja prava. Mislim, na kraju krajeva moras stvarno porpuno vjerovati sebi, tj. svom tijelu i da je sve uredu i slusati signale koje ti tijelo salje, i onda sigurno stati iza svojih odluka. I koliko god ja znala i educirala se prije ove moje treudnoce, mislim da bih pukla os sveg tog pritiska da sam sama. Sva sreca pa imam dragog koji je na nasoj strani i spreman je govoriti tamo gdje ja vise nemam snage ili mi je tesko. Zapravo, ja mislim da mi je tesko ali vjerujem da bih se na krv posvadala sa dokicom kada bi me pokusala otvoreno na nesto prisiliti. Ali jos su gore one njene prisile u rukavicama kada ti niti ne kuziz da ti zapravo potkopava samopouzdanje, jer situaciju prikaze na skroz drugaciji nacin i to je bas psiholoska borba. UF!

Sjecam se da sam negdje davno procitala bas na forumu, mislim da je bio jos onaj stari, gdje je jedna mama koja je rodila par dana nakon termina, napisala kako joj je tesko bilo izdrzati bas taj psihicki pritisak sa strane i da je bila pametnija lagala bi doktorici i svima za tjedan dana dan zadnje menstruacije. Da znate da i ja sada na to pomisljam, ali na vrucu glavu, nemojte me krivo shvatiti.

----------


## Felix

> Ali jos su gore one njene prisile u rukavicama kada ti niti ne kuziz da ti zapravo potkopava samopouzdanje, jer situaciju prikaze na skroz drugaciji nacin i to je bas psiholoska borba.


upravo tako. to je najgore i nazalost najuspjesnije.

emy, porod na portalu sada vodi saradadevii. ali bilo bi zgodno i osvjeziti malo one clanke o ultrazvuku, sigurno ima novih istrazivanja   :Wink:  

da ne duljimo preko foruma, javi se (imas npr moju emajl adresu) pa cemo se dogovoriti!

----------


## cekana

Ispričavam se svima, što sam uletila i to baš tebi emy, sa svojim idejama, pročitah sve i sve mi je jasno... 
...ipak meni i MM je u 18 tjednu 3D bio prekrasno iskustvo...
Sad i o tome više znamo

Sorry, emy!   :Love:

----------


## emy

Cekana, ma daj, nemas se sto ispricavati!
Nisam se ja nista uvrijedila, bilo mi je bas i simpaticno.

Covjek uci dok je ziv!

----------


## Lilly

:Shock: tpuh:

kod ginekologa idu sve, bas sve zene na kontrole? I ako da koliko cesto?


jesi li saznala kakva je procedura kad ti porod krene? dolazi li ti kuci samo babica ili mozda moras prvo svratiti do ginica u bolnicu prije nego ti da :rolling: dozvolu :rolling: da ides kuci?

----------


## emy

Mislim da je bas tako da kod ginekologa idu sve zene na pregled. Sa jedne strane je to zato jer u ovom dijelu Svicarske prevladava talijanski mentalitet, a to je slijepo vjerovanje u doktora i medicinu. Sa druge strane ovdje je najmanji postotak poroda kod kuce u odnosu na cijelu Svicarsku (iz istih razloga; zene se osjecaju sigurnije radati u bolnici i klinikama).   :Sad:  
A koliko cesto, hm? E to mislim da ovisi vise od svakog ginekologa pojedinacno, kao uostalom i svugdje. Jedino sto je ovdje zdravstveno osiguranje drugacije uredeno pa neke stvari mozda i ne placa. Npr. placa ti 3 rutinska UZV, ali vise od toga ne. A doktor ti napravi UYV kod svakog pregleda i naravno svi ostali idu tebi na trosak.  8)  :/ 

Procedura kad porod krene jeste takva da samo trebamo nazvati babicu kada mi krenu trudovi, ili ako mi pukne vodenjak. Ne moram nista odlaziti vise kod doktorice na dodatni pregled. Sve je od tog trenutka  rukama babice   :Razz:   zapravo u Bozjim rukama, ali dokica vise ne igra nikakvu ulogu. Ah, da! ona samo dolazi kod nas kuci ako babica bude bas morala napraviti epiziotomiju, pa da bi kao onda ipak to doktorica sivala. Ali ja ne vjerujem da ce to biti potrebno, i u vezi toga smo razgovarale i babica zna moj stav. Uostalom, rekla je i sama da ona to ne voli raditi.

Doktorica je vec poslala svu dokumentaciju i najavila porod i u najblizoj bolnici (rodilistu), a to u slucaju da se porod ne moze zavrsiti normalno kod kuce. To je ono u slucaju hitnoce, nesto krenulo krivo i tako to. 

A nasa babica je radila godinama u tom rodilistu i tamo ju poznaju sve druge babice i doktori, tako da je i to prednost (iako se je vise oslanjam samo na MM i sebe). Ona ce nas otpratiti u to rodiliste i biti sa nama do kraja, ali nece moci raditi neke stvati jer u rodilistu vise nije njena odgovornost, tj. preuzimaju nas te osobe koje ce tada biti u smjeni.
Ovo sve sto opisujem je u slucaju da se porod ne moze zavrsiti kod kuce iz bilo kojih razloga koje je ona nama jasno rekla i nabrojila.

----------


## mamazika

Mene samo zanima čemu točno služi ona legendarna "vruća voda" iz filmova u kojima se žene porađaju u izvanrednim okolnostima.

----------


## marta

ih, pa da mozes sterilizirati skare/noz i pertle za podvezivanje pupcane vrpce, skuhat caj, oprat pod i napunit termofor ako zahladi...   :Razz:

----------


## emy

Nama je babica rekla da moramo imati hladni vruci oblog. Za hladni je dobra i vreca graska iz zamrzivaca (tocno njene rijeci), a za vruci nam nije problem jer imamo onu spravicu sto za per minuta zagrije 1.5 litara vode (bollitore). 
Ta topla voda nam treba da bi njime napunili termofor, a to je sve zato da bi se sprijecilo pothladivanje novorodenceta.
Hladan oblog bi eventualno isao meni na trbuh ukoliko bih imala jaka krvarenja nakon poroda placente (+ peroralno nesto protiv krvarenja, pa ako ne prestaje onda u bolnicu).

----------


## emy

I jos nesto. Rekla nam je da spremimo dva srednja i dva manja rucnika koja cemo staviti u pecnicu da se zagriju. Njime cemo zamotati i obrisati bebicu.   :Wink:

----------


## Iva

Emy, ja ti samo mogu poželjeti sve najbolje i reći da sam malčice ljubomorna, ma šta malčice - poprilično  :Razz:  

Jedva čeklam tvoju priču s poroda  :Love:

----------


## mamazika

> I jos nesto. Rekla nam je da spremimo dva srednja i dva manja rucnika koja cemo staviti u pecnicu da se zagriju. Njime cemo zamotati i obrisati bebicu.


E sad sam to zamislila i sva se rastopila...

----------


## cekana

...i naravni da ju neće odmah kupati - bebicu... nego će se maziti i cilkiti i ljubiti... Kako jeeeeepooo!!!

----------


## Lilly

A nasa babica je radila godinama u tom rodilistu i tamo ju poznaju sve druge babice i doktori, tako da je i to prednost (iako se je vise oslanjam samo na MM i sebe). Ona ce nas otpratiti u to rodiliste i biti sa nama do kraja, ali nece moci raditi neke stvati jer u rodilistu vise nije njena odgovornost, tj. preuzimaju nas te osobe koje ce tada biti u smjeni. 
Ovo sve sto opisujem je u slucaju da se porod ne moze zavrsiti kod kuce iz bilo kojih razloga koje je ona nama jasno rekla i nabrojila.




Znaci, ne mozes sa svojom babicom roditi u bolnici? Prije par dana sam se podsjetila kako je to ovde: ako zena bas hoce u bolnicu ali je sve ok, znaci zapravo i nema potrebe, onda sa njom moze ici babica i tada se soba u bolnici iznajmljuje, a sve stvari koje spadaju pod 'pogodnosti' bolnice se NE podrazumjevaju automatski. Znaci, racuna se s tim da ce zena i babica odraditi posao otprilike kao sto bi i kod kuce.


Tek ako babica zenu proslijedi u bolnicu jer sumnja ili racuna na nesto sto kod kuce ne moze uraditi onda se alarmiraju specijalisti u bolnici i pokrece cijela bolnicka masina. Tada se zena (kao i kod tebe) prebacuje pod odgovornost bonickom osoblju.


Mi imamo djelic izmedu.

----------


## emy

Ovo sto kazes je zanimljivo, ali ne mogu potrvrditi da je tako i ovdje. Mislim da nije moguce to sa svojom babicom u rodilistu, ne znam, nisam nikad cula za tako nesto.

Mi smo se odlucili na porod kod kuce izmedu ostalog i zbog toga da bi izbjegli odmah u startu sve moguce rutinske stvari koje se obavljaju u rodilistu. Iako govore da su ovdje vrlo ljubazni sa porodiljom i da su svi sjajni, nama ce ipak biti ljepse u nasoj kuci nego na "njihovom teritoriju".

Ovaj tjedan, sutra ili prekosutra, MM i ja cemo otici u obilazak tog rodilista u koji bi trebali otici u slucaju "nedaj Boze", cisto da se upoznamo sa sredinom i da se malo raspitamo kako to kod njih funkcionira. Bit ce to dobar test da vidimo koliko su stvarno ljubazni. Javim vam sve detalje, friske-friske!

Inace me ovih dana muci jedno drugo pitanje, rutinske je naravi. Naime, da li se *vitamin K* i kod vas daje rutinski svakom novorodencetu i u kojem obliku (kapljice peroralno ili muskularnom injekcijom)?
Pretrazila sam net i neke knjige i nasla sam dosta onih koji su *za* (zbog prevencija od krvarenja), ali moram priznati i onih koji kazu da to *nije potrebno davati rutinski* ukoliko se ispune odredeni uvjeti kod rodenja djeteta i u prva 3 dana nakon poroda.

----------


## mamazika

Stvarno ne znam o tome, no zanima me da li možeš to izbjeći ako uzimaš ti dodatni K vitamin par dana prije poroda? Jest malo teško za pogoditi...

----------


## Saradadevii

> Mame koje su vec imale porod kod kuce: bila bih vam zahvalna ako nam mozete dati po koji savjet.


Dobro je imati frizider napunjen hranom! (ne toliko za potrebe poroda koliko za dane nakon njega). Inace ne zagovaram smrznutu hranu, ali ovo bi bio izuzetak; napravis juhe, variva i slicno pa ih zamrznes da ti se nadju pri ruci kada ti ruke budu pune bebe. Ako imas bliske ljude ili rodbinu koja ti moze pomoci odmah nakon poroda (ciscenje, spremanje i slicno), to bih isto preporucila, ali samo naravno, ako su oni uvidjavni, diskretni itd...i nece se mijesati u ono za sto ih ne pitas....jedna osoba, partner, npr., nije dovoljna , tako se meni barem cini; on je sam u postporodjajnoj euforiji tako da je bolje imati nekoga tko ce brinuti o prizemnim stvarima ("after Englightenment one still needs to dig the garden....ili tako nesto)

Razmislite zelite li zadrzati posteljicu; ako da, pripremite posudu za pranje i sol (i mjesto u frizeru  :D )

Vitamin K....ako bude njezan porod, kazu da nema potrebe; mislim da je odluku najbolje donijeti na licu mjesta, ali naravno ne da te uplase i time prisile na nesto po logici "za svaki slucaj"

Ako ces korisiti aromalampu, nabavi elektricnu; one na svijece znaju biti zaboravljene pa se beba moze roditi uz miris izgorenog ulja

U vezi pp krvarenja, postoji homeopatski lijek koji pospjesuje izbacivanje posteljice; ja bih preporucila ili da se sami informirate o tome ili nadjete nekog homeopata koji ti tijekom trudova, telefonom,  moze reci sto uzeti, ako bude bilo potrebe za icim. Naravno, ne bi tebi govorio, tm-u ili babici, a oni samo to sprovedu u djelo. Moja sestra je imala homeopatski paketic s razlicitim lijekovima na koje je samo napisala sto je za koju priliku (npr trudovi stali, jaki bolovi, za posteljicu, strah itd...)  tako da ih joj je njm, u slucaju potrebe, mogao dati

Nisam skuzila, je li ti imas nekakve preglede i kod babice i kod ginekologice (zasto kod ove druge?)?
Meni nekako ginekolozi  i porod kod kuce ne idu zajedno; valjda je to neki talijanski svicarski kompromis.

----------


## samaritanka

Emy želim ti brzi porod. Nisam znala da si trudna. Ja se nisam porodila kući, ali trebalo je malo da se porodim. Ja ti preporučujem još grijanje i to
pli pulover i vunene sokne. I nemoj se hladiti koliko god ti vruće bilo. 
Nisam čitala od početka sve postove pa ako ponavljam ispričavam se. Treba ti možd i jedna tacna za posteljicu. Ja sam se čučnula i posteljica je izašla i spustila se na tacnu. To me je dojmilo.

----------


## VedranaV

> Inace me ovih dana muci jedno drugo pitanje, rutinske je naravi. Naime, da li se *vitamin K* i kod vas daje rutinski svakom novorodencetu i u kojem obliku (kapljice peroralno ili muskularnom injekcijom)?


Daje se svakom, a peroralno ne znaš koliko je dijete stvarno progutalo pa je preporuka muskularnom injekcijom.

----------


## emy

Cure, hvala vam svima sto ste mi se tako lijepo javile sa svojim savjetima. Bas ste divne!
Saradadevii, mislili smo zadrzati posteljicu jer zelimo kasnije od nje napraviti otisak na papiru, znas ono kao "drvo zivota". Ne mislimo ju pojesti, ne brinite.   :Razz:  
Imamo plasticnu kutiju sa poklopcem samo za nju, za duboko zamrzavanje, ali nisam nigdje citala o tome da mi treba sol. Kako bi se zapravo posteljica trebala pravilno sacuvati?

Samaritanka, ovo za zagrijavanje sam zapamtila bas od tebe na nekom dugom topicu, a dana sam od sveki bas dobila tople vunene carape koje ce mi posluziti bbas za porod.

Sto se tice vitamina K, prokopala sam opet sve po netu i nasla vrlo zanimljive podatke i nova istrazivanja u vezi toga. Ocekujte uskoro tekst o tome na portalu.  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Saradadevii

> ali nisam nigdje citala o tome da mi treba sol.


sol ti treba samo ako je drzis izvan frizera; naime, balzamiras je tako da se uspori truljenje na sobnoj temperaturi (a ovo je opet relevantno samo ako je ostavis vezanu za bebu i cekas da sama otpadne (sto moze potrajati danima). Ali ako hocete otisak (bas lijepa ideja, vidjela sam neke bas prije par dana na netu i pomislila "sljedeci put!"), tada je mozda bolje ne stavljati je u frizer, nego balzamirati, osim ako otisak necete odmah napraviti po rodjenju.
Mi smo je sacuvali tako da ju je babica dobro isprala a onda dobro balzamirala sa soli pa zamotala u tkaninu i stavila u platnenu vrecicu.
"Previjas" je sa soli dvaput dnevno i tako sve dok se ne odvoji

E, a sto se jedenja ove iste tice...kazu da je stvarno puna dobrih hormona koji bi ublazili poslijeporodjajne depresije bolje od svih medikamenata....
Nisam probala, ali tako kazu one koje su to istrazivale.

.

----------


## marta

Wow, znaci vi ste imali lotus birth.  :Heart:

----------


## emy

Jucer smo bili kod doktorice, i sve je za 5 (a zar bi i moglo biti drugacije?   :Razz:  )
Uz to smo napravili i jedan CTG od nekih 20-ak minuta, i to sam zahtjevala da ne lezim na ledima nego na boku sto je dokica toplo prihvatila. CTG je super pokazivao otkucaje srca bebice iako se ona mnogo micala i kao da je namjerno zezala sve te sonde.   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Onda je na kraju dokica rekla da je termin 20.12. a ne 22.12. kako smo mi izracunali pa je nastala mala zbunjoza.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Rekla je da se vidimo na dan termina, ako se ne porodim do tada. A po njoj se cini da to nece biti potrebno jer imam dosta ceste BH kontrakcije i bebica se fino spustila. A ja samo kazem "vidjet cemo" i mirna sam, jer mi je sada najmanje bitno pogoditi tocan dan poroda. Znam da o tome odlucuje beba, tj. kada ona bude spremna onda ce i porod poceti. Uglavnom, MM i ja smo spremni pa ako hoce mozemo se poroditi i danas i sutra.   :Love:  

Dogodile su mi se ovih dana dvije zanimljive stvari, odnosno imala sam dva susreta sa potpunim strancima koji su komentirali moj trbuh.
MM i ja smo bili u trgovini i sasvim slucajno prodem ja pored neke zene sa dvoje male u onim kolicima za kupovinu, a klinci ko klinci se deru, vicu, uglavnom, nemirni su. Ali vidim ja da ta mama izgleda nije u samom trenutku uspjela izaci na kraj sa njima i tada se ona okrene onako prema meni kao da cu ju ja sada spasiti iz te situacije i kaze mi da mi uopce ne zavidi. Mislim si ja u sebi, ma na cemu mi ti ne zavidis? Mozda na tome sto cu i ja postati mama? Pa to je za mene nesto sto sa tolikom srecom ocekujem, a ona mi je to isto pokusala prikazati na negativan nacin. Ali ja sam ju samo ostro pogledala i dala do znanja da ne dijelim njeno misljenje na sto je ona vjerujem shvatila kakvu je glupost izvalila pa mi je sasvim drugacijim tonom rekla da mi cestita, a ja sam ponosno i uzdignutom glavom rekla hvala!
Kada sam poslije to ispricala MM rekao mi je da sam ju preozbiljno shvatila, a ja sam odreagirala prema zeni kao da mi je napala jos nerodeno dijete.

Jucer se dogodila druga epizoda u kojoj se opet u meni probudio majcinski instikt, pa sam i tada reagirala kao lavica. Dvije starije zene su stale komentirati moj stomak, da kako je lijep i okrugao pako se fino spustio i tako, i na kraju pitaju jel musko ili zensko? A ja kazem "ne znam". A njih dvije, prva reakcija otvorile usta, a zatim komentar "nisi ga htjela vidjeti".   :Mad:  
A ja ni 5 ni 6 nego, "nije uopce tako gospodo, ja sam vidjela svoje dijete, ali nismo htjeli znati kojeg je spola jer zelimo da to bude iznenadenje za nas sve kada se rodi!"

A moj pametni muz kaze, pa trebala si ju pitati da li ona ima djece, i onda ju pitati da li je ona vidjela i znala prije poroda kojeg joj je spola dijete. Ma ne znam uopce cemu toliko opterecivanje oko toga da se sto prije zna da li je dijete musko ili zensko?!?

----------


## emy

Drage moje, jucer je bio za nas veliki dan. Goran i ja smo se VJENCALI!   :Love:  
To znaci da ga sada mogu s pravom oslovljavati sa MM, hahaha!

Eto, i to smo napokon uspjeli napraviti nakon svih jurnjava oko dokumenata, i zbog toga sam bas sretna.

No bebica kao da je osjetila da se sada moze poroditi u miru pa me je danas toliko izlupala. Ali nije samo to, nego imam stalno BH kontrakcije, kao da mi jedna kontrakcija traje citav dan. Uz to ne mogu naci nikakav ugodan polozaj, nervozna sam nesto, bez posebnog razloga, nekoliko puta me dolje na grlicu bas zaboljelo a ja sam si to protumacila da me bebicai dolje gura.

Medutim, sada si mislim kako bi moglo biti i nesto drugo. Nije jos ono zapravo krenulo, ali se spremamo sve u najvece. Uz to sam se i dobro ispraznila, mislim ono, sa diareom. A i cini mi se ovako vizualno da mi se trbuh jos vise spustio. Ah, da, i bradavice su mi se nekoliko puta jako ukrutile, definitivno mi hormoni divljaju kao ludi. 

Joj, jedva cekam da vidim to malo stvorenje koje me toliko lupa iznutra. Sada postajem stvarno nestrpljiva.

----------

emy cestitam na vjencanju!
jedva cekam tvoju pricu s poroda i ljubomorno ti zavidim na divoti koju cete ostvariti docekavsi svoje maleno porodom kod kuce....
zelim ti sve najbolje!!!

----------


## mamazika

Ovo djeluje kao da nećemo dugo čekati na priču...

----------


## Saradadevii

cestitke na vjencanju!
samo se lijepo opusti, odmaraj, naspavaj, budi strpljiva itd...
Zelim ti blazeni porodjaj!

----------


## mamma Juanita

čestitam na vjenčanju i sretno :D !

----------


## VedranaV

Pridružujem se čestitkama  :Smile: !

----------


## emy

Cure, hvala vam svima na lijepim cestitkama!

Kod nas jos nista novoga barem sto se poroda tice. Bebica je i dalje prilicno aktivna i osjecam kako joj je stvarno postalo tjesno, ali pokreti su joj jednako jaki. Trbuh se sve vise spusta. Nocu nisam skoro nista spavala, jednostavno nisam mogla, nije mi se spavalo pa sam pomislila da nije to neki predosjecaj. Ali izgleda nije jer je jutros sve po starom. BH kontrakcije, ponekad neki bolniji grc kod samog grlica i to je to. Tu su i bolovi u zdjelici, ali njih vise niti ne brojim, tj. postalo mi je toliko normalno da ih ignoriram.

Jucer sam odnjela MM veceru na posao i kada su me tamo vidjeli njegovi kolege i kolegice s posla (sto su ujedno i moji ex kolege) svi su rekli da nosim decka. ALI BAS SVI! E sad se vise nista ne zna, jer su mi na poetku govorili da je curica, a sada svi da je dcko. A ja se samo smjeskam i slatko mi je to iscekivanje jer znam da ce biti lijepo iznenadenje.   :Smile:  

Jedva cekam vidjeti i uzeti u ruke to malo stvorenje koje me toliko lupka iznutra. Nocas mi se cinilo kao da je bebica lezala pored mene i ja sam ju pokrivala i grijala svojim tijelom. Znam da to nije daleko od istine, ali u mislima sam vec bila rodila. I bilo je predivno...

Ah, strpljenja.... jos malo.... samo malkice...  :Saint:

----------


## Felix

cestitam i ja!   :Smile:  
ne mogu docekati pricu s poroda, ali vidim da ce vrrrlo skoro!
izvjestavaj nas i dalje!

----------


## samaritanka

Čestitke mami i tati.

----------


## emy

Drage moje, danasnje jutro je osvanulo malo drugacije nego sva ova jutra do sada...
Probudila sam se sa "menstrualnim bolovima". Lezala sam jos u krevetu i veselila se da bi to moglo biti nesto znacajno, no kada sam ustala vise nisam nista osjecala. Zatim me u kuhinji dok sam spremala dorucak opet ulovio isti osjecaj, bas kao ono pred mengu, ona dosadna tupa bol tamo dolje i ja opet istovremeno osmjeh od uha do uha!   :Grin:  

To je sve za sada, ali ja sam sigurna da se i nas dan brzo priblizava i uzbudenje mi sve vise raste!   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## samaritanka

Nisam te pitala da li masiraš međicu?

----------


## VedranaV

Super, Emy  :Smile: . Tijelo ti se priprema za porod. Sve dok kontrakcije prestaju kad promijeniš položaj, to nije to, ali one svejedno rade svoj posao. Pretpostavljam da znaš da se mogu pojavljivati danima.

----------


## Lilly

I ja cestitam na vjencanju!

Sto se tice bolova, sve kao sto je Vedrana vec napisala. 

Prijatelji su u nedjelju dobili curicu pa sam mislila i na tebe.  :Smile: 

Nista ne zuri, uzivaj sada u trudnoci, kad beba jednom izade vise joj nema nazad.  :Wink: 

Drzim fige!

----------


## emy

Masiram, masiram, zapravo ne ja sama (jer se tesko dohvatim zbog trenutnih gabarita) nego sam uposlila MM, a on to najozbiljnije shvatio pa me masira i kad necu.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Vedrana, u pravu si za kontrakcije, nije jos to to, ali i svaka mala promjena me jako veseli.

Lilly, hvala ti za utjehu u ove posljednje dane, znate i same kako je "tesko" docekati ONAJ dan.

Popodne mi je bebica bila toliko hiperaktivna, uzbudena i ritala se kao da sam u najmanju ruku popila kavu ili Coca-colu (a ja to nikad ne pijem). No, ovaj put su me njeni pokreti malo i boljeli, vjerojatno zato jer se i maternica istovremeno stezala pa je ispalo kao borba "tko je jaci". Naravno u tim slucajevima uvijek mama popusta.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ali neka, neka, vise volim da mi se tako jako rita nego da se previse smiri i da ne osjecam njene pokrete. Onda bi bila frka.
U ducanu sam se popela stepenicama na prvi kat i odmah me uhvatila kontrakcija. Rekla sam MM da cemo zajedno po stepenicama gore-dolje kada dode vrijeme za to jer je fakat da funkcioniraju.  :Razz:

----------


## ~lex~

Emy, iskrene čestitke tebi i Goranu za vaše vjenčanje!
Nadam se da će vam i porod proći onako kako oboje želite. :D

----------


## zrinka

emy, draga - cestitam vam od srca na vjencanju   :Love:  

i mislim na tebe i bebicu   :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

i ja ti cestitam i zelim lijepi porod!

----------


## VedranaV

> Vedrana, u pravu si za kontrakcije, nije jos to to, ali i svaka mala promjena me jako veseli.


Da, naravno  :Smile: . Meni je bio baš dobar feeling kad sam ih počela osjećati.

Ako su ti kontrakcije neugodne, možeš možda pokušati zamisliti da si trudna ne 8 i pol mjeseci, nego npr. 10, kao da ti je trbuh skroz veeeliki. Na taj način se može dosta opustiti donji dio trbuha i smanjuje se neugoda.

----------


## Maja

Ja bi opet radjala kad ovo citam   :Heart:  
Nesto me ove godine uhvatilo vjesticarenje pa cu reci da ja tipujem na curicu.  8)

----------


## mamma san

Emy, čestitam tebi i TM na vjenčanju! 

Čitam ovaj topic sa veeeeliikim interesom. I skidam ti kapu na hrabrosti! Ja nisam tako hrabra!

I jedva čekam tvoju priču! Želim ti prekrasan, bezbolan (ili bolno izdržljiv) porod! I na kraju, želim ti predivnu bebicu! 

I nekako tipujem da će biti dečko!   :Love:

----------


## Felix

emy nemoj vjerovati maji, vjesticarenje joj bas nije uspjelo sto se mene tice   :Wink:

----------


## Nika

emy, čestitam na vjenčanju
veselim se tvojoj priči, uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Ja bi se pridružila Maji, mislim u vezi curice. Nekako svakoj mami  želim curicu napočetku majčinske karijere pogotovo ako povuče na mamu. Čisto radi identifikacije i analize samog sebe. Valjda zato što je to kod mene tako bilo, ne znam. 8) Dobro je da se masiraš i namžeš i kad porod krene i ako ti pukne plodni mjehur ranije i voda izađe, a ne i beba, a sve se osuši jer onako zjapi...

----------


## emy

Joj drage moje, kako mi je drago kada vas vidim tolike na okupu ovdje, i sva ova vasa podrska mi mnogo znaci, a i MM! 
 :Grin:   :Heart:   :Grin:   :Heart:  

Ovih dana bi nam babica trebala donjeti u stan neke od svojih stvari za porod, tako da ne mora misliti o tome u sitne nocne sate, ako ju budemo tada morali zvati. Uglavnom to se sastoji od njene torbe sa lijekovima itd., pa onda Maya stolcic za radanje i madrac presvucen nepropusnim platnom.
Kod nas u stanu je vec sve spremno od ostalih stvari koje nam je rekla da ce trebati (onaj popis sto sam ga negdje na pocetku napisala). Kada smo se zadnji put vidjele i sama je pregledala sve te stvari i pohvalila nas za dobru organizaciju. Ljudi, pa SVE JE SPREMNO! Platnene pelene su oprane i uredno cekaju na prepovijalistu, marama isto ceka na svoj red, prepovijaliste organizirano sa svim sto treba oko njege pupka, higijene bebice, odjeca u koju ce bebica biti prvi put obucena, ma sve. Jedino nismo kupovali krevetic jer ce naravno beba spavati sa nama, i djecja kolica jer cemo se nosati u marami. Samo da nam jos glavni akter ili akterica stupi na scenu i to je to!

Svekrva me dolazi vidjeti svaki dan, mislim da je ona uzbudenija od mene! Ali to mi ne smeta, brizna je i dobra, pravo zlato u odnosu na moju bivsu svekrvu! Kaze da je nocas cijelu noc sanjala kako kupa i presvalci bebu.   :Razz:   :Grin:  

Jucer se porodila i nasa kuma u Beogradu (zapravo kumova zena), dobili su curicu, a prekucer i jedni nasi kolege sa posla dobise djecaka. Zanimljivo je to da smo sve tri imale termin na isti dan!!!

I sve one idu prije nas, a mi jos cekamo....

----------


## mamma Juanita

Samo strpljivo emy, bebica zna kad je pravi trenutak, a vidim i po potpisu da nema mjesta nestrpljenju  :Wink:  .
Razumijem sveopće uzbuđenje, no probaj si nečim relaksirajućim zaokupit vrijeme, tako da ovi zadnji dani trudnoće proteknu ugodno i smireno.
Puno pusa  :Love:  .

----------


## emy

Imas pravo mama J.!   :Kiss:  

Idem napraviti posljednji gipsani otisak svog trbuha, dok smo jos ovako 2u1, ovo ce mi biti treci otisak u nizu, svaki za jedan trimestar. Jedino sam neodlucna u koju boju ga ofarbati? Prvi je bio zelenkast a drugi narancasto zut.

----------


## ~lex~

> Idem napraviti posljednji gipsani otisak svog trbuha, dok smo jos ovako 2u1, ovo ce mi biti treci otisak u nizu, svaki za jedan trimestar. Jedino sam neodlucna u koju boju ga ofarbati? Prvi je bio zelenkast a drugi narancasto zut.


U fuksija rozu Rode.  :Wink:

----------


## Lilly

Hej Emy, gdje si? Jesi napravila gipsani otisak?

Sta jos radis?

----------


## emy

Jesam, napravila sam svoj posljednji gipsani otisak. I pofarbat cu ga u "fuksiju roza Roda" boju, svida mi se ideja. samo se treba dobro posusiti.  :Smile: 

Kod nas inace nema nikakvih znacajnih promjena, osim sto mi se cini da je stomak jos narastao, zapravo ne toliko stomak koliko sama beba. Njeni pokreti su i dalje jaki i redoviti, ali sada bas osjecam njenu tezinu. Kada stojim, nagnuta sam doslovce unatrag da bih balansirala ravnotezu.

MM Goran je od jucer na godisnjem pa smo napravili veliku spezu i kupili puno zamrznutog povrca u hladnjak. Uglavnom, spremili smo i frizider za predstojece dane. Sada mi je bas lijepo jer me ima tko maziti i paziti cijelo vrijeme, spremamo zajedno obroke, setamo se ili odmaramo, pogledamo neki film zajedno i tako sve laganini.
Nadala sam se da ce nakon punog mjeseca biti nekih vecih pomaka, kazu da se zene poradaju kada prode puni mjesec... koliko je to istina ne znam.
A onda sam cula od jedne starice kako je rekla: "I kruska kada je zrela past ce sama na zemlju." I od onda se ne zivciram. Kada moja kruskica bude spremna i ona ce "pasti na zemlju". Uzalud je ici i gnjaviti je stalno na grani, treba neke stvari pustiti da same dozriju. To je snaga Prirode. I njena mudrost.

Da ne zaboravim. Kupili smo i poseban album za fotografije za bebicu kojeg trebamo poceti uredivati, zatim jedan drveni okvir sa gipsom u kojeg cemo napraviti prvi otisak stopala i rucice (ako bude htjela ispruziti prste) + fotografija sa sruge strane, i za kraj jedan prazan kalendar kojeg cemo sami ispunjavati sa fotografijama svakog mjeseca kako bebica bude rasla u prvih godinu dana. To su oni nepotpuni kalendari koji imaju vec sve (dani u mjesecu i datumi) ali nemaju nikakvu sliku nego su prazni. To su nam sve pocetni projekti za nasu "kutiju uspomena" koju cemo pokloniti djetetu na neznam koji rodendan (18?).   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

emy, divne su vam ideje za skupljanje uspomena.



> A onda sam cula od jedne starice kako je rekla: "I kruska kada je zrela past ce sama na zemlju." I od onda se ne zivciram. Kada moja kruskica bude spremna i ona ce "pasti na zemlju". Uzalud je ici i gnjaviti je stalno na grani, treba neke stvari pustiti da same dozriju. To je snaga Prirode. I njena mudrost.


  :Heart:

----------


## emy

Evo da vam se javim, drage moje, mi smo jos uvijek u drugom stanju. I dalje nema nekih vecih promjena. Danas trebam nazvati svoju babicu, tek tako reda radi da se cujemo i da vidimo kako cemo dalje.
Sutra imamo zakazani pregled kod ginekologice pa cemo znati nesto vise.

----------


## Fidji

Emy, napeto pratim i jedva čekam tvoj porod!

----------


## ms. ivy

hoće li to?! nestrpljiva sam i jedva čekam čuti kako je bilo!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Dajte cure, nemojte da joj mi još radimo pritisak!
Pa EDD je tek za 3 dana, a od onda može i još bar 2 tjedna...
Mislim da ta nestrpljivost na samom kraju može samo skrenuti u nepotrebno čeprkanje...emy, sjeti se zrele kruške  :Wink:  .

----------


## Lilly

Nestrpljiva: odmakni!   :Wink:  

Emy, samo laganusno ~~ ~~ ~~

----------


## Lilly

Emy, evo sam ti pretipkala nesto. 



"I was never so free from fear. Normally, while I live, while I walk, while I talk, I can smell death like the scent in a handkerchief held to my nose. Now it’s gone. No… No… This is the fifth birth, and I’m more collected, more ready to watch. I know every step. I know that from to-night I’m heading straight, with an impresario beside me. Like a boxer with his trainer. Nothing left to chance, nothing haphazard. Then when the moment comes, we gather together as for a race. The pace quickens, there is excitement, I have my central part to play – the monk and the nun, my attendants, my leaders, like a couple of archangels! “And you see,” she went on, hitching one hip onto the low cobble-wall, “the first time is all panic. The second half-panic, but at the third and fourth times something began to dawn on me. I said, Is this really pain?”
“But it is frightful, isn’t it?”
“Is this really pain,” said the squire impatiently, “or is it an extraordinary sensation?”
“What’s the difference?”
“Pain is but a branch of sensation. Perhaps childbirth turns into pain only when it is fought and resisted? I’m aching, I’m restless, I can’t tell you now. But there comes a time, after the first pains have passed, when you swim down a silver river running like a torrent, with the convulsive, corkscrew movements of a great fish, threshing from its neck to its tail. And if you can marry the movements, go with them, turn like a screw in the river and swim on, then the pain… becomes a flame which doesn’t burn you.” (…)
Now the first twisting spate of pain began. Swim then, swim with it for your life. If you resist, horror, and impediment! If you swim, not pain but sensation! Who knows the heart of pain, the silver, whistling hub of pain, the central bellows of childbirth which expels one being from another? (…) Keep abreast of it, rush together, you and the violence which is also you! Wild movements, hallucinated swimming! Other things exist than pain!
It is hard to gauge pain. By her movements, by her exclamations she would have struck horror into anyone but her monk and her nun. She would have seemed tortured, tossing, crying, muttering, grunting. She was not unconscious but she had left external life. She was blind and deaf to world surface. Every sense she had was down in Earth to which she belonged, fighting to maintain hold on the pain, to keep pace with it, not to take an ounce of will from her assent to its passage. It was as though the dark river rushed her to a glossy arch. A little more, a little more, a little longer. She was not in torture, she was in labour; she had been thus before and knew her way."

Citirale Beatrijs Smulders i Mariël Croon u svojoj knjizi “Veilig bevallen” iz knjige Enid Bagnold ‘The Squire’

----------


## emy

Hvala Lilly!

Upravo smo se vratili od sogora i sogorice, i dok sam vozila auto razmisljala sam u sebi o tome zasto trudovi bole? Kakva je razlika izmedu BH kontrakcija koje i sada u ovom trenutku osjecam i onih kontrakcija kada, da kazemo, porod pocne? Zasto jedni bole a drugi ne?

Znam sve o onoj teoriji u vezi zacaranog kruga straha i boli, i to mi je jasno. Ali, ako se misici moje maternice sada vjezbaju i grce se i naprezu da bi uvjezbali za ono pravo, zasto me sada ne bole a tada ce me kao boljeti? Da li je moguc bezbolan porod? I tako sam se nekako dogovorila sama sa sobom da moji trudovi mogu proci i bez boli. Mozda vam ovo sada zvuci apsurdno i naivno, naravno ja nemam iskustvo poroda pa da znam sto me ceka, imam samo price i iskustva drugih zena, ali znam svoje tijelo i naucila sam ga slusati i osluskivati. Kada vjezbam neki sport umorim se, ali taj umor se razlikuje od onog umora duse i psihe kada te npr. neka negativna osoba iscrpi. Tako je i ovo sa boli. Mislim da ta bol zapravo i ne MORA boljeti, ona je jednostavno drugacija, taj osjecaj koji je jedinstven i neopisiv i naravno svaka ga zena dozivljava na svoj jedinstven nacin.

Prisjecam se kako bi me u trudnoci do sada bebini pokreti ponekad znali zaboljeti. To se znalo dogoditi svega nekoliko puta i kada analiziram, tada sam bila vec napeta sama od sebe iz nekog sasvim drugog razloga pa sam i bebine pokrete dozivljavala dugacije. A kada sam bila opustena i povezana sa svojom bebom, ona bi me znala mnogo jace lupiti i ocigledno bi bilo da je taj pokret bio mnooooogo jaci, ali me nije bolio.

Razgovarala sam danas telefonski sa babicom. Mislim da sam do sada prosla sve emotivne faze cekanja i iscekivanja poroda. Od euforije, melankolije, ravnodusnosti, tuge, smirenosti, ignoriranja, i na kraju pomirenja. Bas sam joj tako i rekla, a ona mi je odgovorila: super, znaci da si na pravom putu. Jeste, do termina imamo jos 3 dana, ali to je samo jedan datum koji ne oznacava nista drugo nego okvirno vrijeme kada bi se bebica mogla poroditi, a to znaci i prije i poslije tog dana. A znamo da se najmanje bebica porodi bas na taj datum.

Sto se tice sutrasnjeg pregleda kod dokice, i onog famoznog "kompletnog pregleda" na termin poroda o kojem sam vam pisala, ja sam vec odlucila da necu raditi UZV, vec samo ako ponovo hoce CTG i to je to. I to cu ovaj put inzistirati da ga radim sjedeci a ne lezeci (prosli put me uhvatio grc u vratu jer mi je bila neugodna pozicija). Dokica tvrdi da nam je termin sutra a ne 22.12. pa smo zato zakazali pregled za sutra. A onda vise nismo mogli prebaciti pregled za dva dana jer nije imala slobodni termin, i tako je ostalo. Ali unatoc svemu tome necu se dati pokolebati, jer do termina ima jos 2 dana od sutra i zato ne vidim nikakvu potrebu da napravimo ikakav UZV. Da smo tjedan dana nakon termina onda bih vjerojatno vec drugacije razmisljala, ali ovako nista od toga.   :Razz:  

Moja babica se potpuno slaze sa time. Osim toga rekla sam joj da se i dalje bebica super mice, povremeno stuca i to je to. A ona je sama ustanovila da plodne vode ima dovoljno i to tako sto mi je pipala trbuh, a dokica bi mi mjerila to UZVkom (nepotrebno). Bila sam spremna predloziti sutra dokici i amnioskopiju, ono, da vidimo kakva je plodna voda (bistra, zamucena ili mekonijska), ali mi je babica rekla da se to ovdje u CH ne radi vec godinama, a da se definitivno od 2000. uopce ne radi jer se pokazala nepouzdanom kao pretraga. Eto, to nisam znala.

Sa babicom je dogovoreno da ce donjeti svoje stvari kod nas u srijedu ujutro pa cemo se tada i vidjeti i vjerojatno cemo napraviti kratak pregled kao i svaki put do sada. Moram priznati da sam pocela vise cijeniti njenu opustenost i vjeru u Prirodu bas u ovim posljednjim danima kada je pritisak na mene/nas posebno porastao. Osjetila sam po prvi put da se bas mogu oslonit na nju, da smo zajedno u istoj stvari i da me ona razumije i podrzava. Mislim da se bas povezujemo... a to nisam ocekivala. Za mene je to novo iskustvo, sretna sam zbog toga i opustena, jednostavno prihvacam stvari kako dolaze, pratim tok stari i ne odupirem se onome sto treba doci. Zaronit cu ispod povrsine, postat cu nedodirljiva i neranjiva, prepustena struji koja vijekovima tece i zna svoj put... Bog nas je stvorio na savrsen nacin i ja vjerujem u njegovo djelo stvaranja, vjerujem da ce mi vjerom dati snagu da na svijet donesem ovo dijete u meni, i da ce to uciniti predivnim iskustvom preko kojeg ce se njegova ljubav proslaviti.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

A vama drage moje, preostaje samo da cekate zajedno sa mnom, i da se isto tako veselite zajedno kada vam objavimo radosnu vijest (sa svim slatkim detaljema).   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Mamasita

Emy pratim ovaj topic od početka.
Divim ti se i pomalo zavidim...
Želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta na taj dan kad tvoja bebica odluči doći.  :Heart:

----------


## VedranaV

Emy, znaš li za ovaj link: http://www.transitiontoparenthood.co...datespaper.htm?




> What is the “normal gestational term” for humans?
> 
> Naegele’s Rule: The standard definition for gestational term is 266 days from conception to the date of the baby’s birth. This is also defined as 280 days, or 40 weeks, from the first day of the mother’s last menstrual period, a definition which assumes that the mother ovulates on day 14 of a 28 day menstrual cycle. The formula used to calculate due date is:
> 
> (LMP + 7 days) – 3 months = Due Date
> 
> This definition is based on observations, first reported by Franz Naegele in 1812, who believed that pregnancy lasted ten lunar months from the last menstrual period. It was not based on empirical data.
> 
> Mittendorf’s Observations of Gestational Term. In the 1980’s, Mittendorf noticed that birth dates for women in his practice, primarily second-generation Irish-Americans, averaged seven days past their “due dates”. He reviewed his records, then went on to review records of 17,000 births, and determined the average healthy, white, private-care, primiparous woman averaged 288 days from LMP to birth: 8 days longer than Naegele’s rule. Mittendorf and other researchers have further determined several factors that affect gestational term, including ethnicity, parity, nutrition, substance use, mother’s age, and mother’s size. Based on Mittendorf’s data, a more appropriate formula might be: 
> ...


Kao što kaže Lilly, lagano, lagano  :Smile: .

----------


## samaritanka

Jesi li razmišljala o tome koja ti pozicija odgovara kada dobiješ lažne trudove tj. trudove pripreme? Meni je recimo najbolje kod Karla odgovaralo kad se postavim četvernoške.

----------


## Felix

> Da li je moguc bezbolan porod? I tako sam se nekako dogovorila sama sa sobom da moji trudovi mogu proci i bez boli. Mozda vam ovo sada zvuci apsurdno i naivno, naravno ja nemam iskustvo poroda pa da znam sto me ceka, imam samo price i iskustva drugih zena, ali znam svoje tijelo i naucila sam ga slusati i osluskivati. Kada vjezbam neki sport umorim se, ali taj umor se razlikuje od onog umora duse i psihe kada te npr. neka negativna osoba iscrpi. Tako je i ovo sa boli. Mislim da ta bol zapravo i ne MORA boljeti, ona je jednostavno drugacija, taj osjecaj koji je jedinstven i neopisiv i naravno svaka ga zena dozivljava na svoj jedinstven nacin.


evo jos jedne - jos uvijek - teoreticarke o porodjajnoj boli   :Wink:   jedva cekam isprobati svoju teoriju u praksi   :Wink:  

potpuno se slazem s tobom, i meni se cini da bol zapravo ne mora boljeti, u negativnom smislu. npr. kad trcim i pocnu me boljeti misici, tek tad pocinje uzivanje u trcanju, uzivanje u tome sto moje tijelo tako odlicno radi, sto osjecam rad svakog misica, makar u vidu boli. volim i one bolove par dana kasnije. sve me to podsjeca kako imam super tijelo koje odlicno radi ono za sto je stvoreno. dakle, to je bol, ali nemam nista protiv nje, stovise, volim ju, i ne suzbijam ju tabletama.

zadnjih par ciklusa nisam uzimala ni kafetine na pocetku menge, a znalo je jaako boljeti (starim?). htjela sam iskusiti kako to izgleda kad se ne drogiram, htjela sam istraziti odakle ide i kako se siri ta bol, i pokusala zamisljati kako bi onda izgledali trudovi. neki dan sam razgovarala s mamom o njenim porodima i rekla je da ni na jednom nije ni glasa ispustila, i da je najjaci trud bio otprilike kao bol kod menge (a to se stvarno da prezivjeti, makar trajalo cijelu noc). cijelo vrijeme je bila potpuno prisebna a nakon poroda umorna, ali inace sasvim ok. 

definitivno, vrlo individualna stvar.

sorry ako je ovo bilo malo OT   :Smile:   kad sam otvarala topic, bas sam si mislila hoce li biti price s poroda. ah, moram se jos malo strpiti   :Wink:   uzivaj u zadnjim danima!

----------


## mamma san

Što se tiče porođajne boli....dok smo bili na tečaju u Petrovoj (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) jedan od doktora (ili doktorica, nemam više pojma tko) je govorio da se u stvari NE ZNA zbog čega trudovi bole. Nema živaca, nema "prijenosnika" boli....

Ja sam znam da je mene bolilo, kao menstrualna bol. Ali ta bol je meni "bol" koja me više "puca" u glavu i na "živce" nego što me boli neki dio tijela....uf, objašnjenja....

I Emy, uživaj u svom porodu.   :Love:

----------


## mamazika

> bol zapravo ne mora boljeti, u negativnom smislu. npr. kad trcim i pocnu me boljeti misici, tek tad pocinje uzivanje u trcanju, uzivanje u tome sto moje tijelo tako odlicno radi, sto osjecam rad svakog misica, makar u vidu boli


Neugodna bol bi se mogla usporediti s grčem (grčom) mišića kod fizičke aktivnosti.

----------


## Felix

da ali nisam mislila na grc nego na bas ono bol od napora   :Wink:

----------


## Lilly

Emy, zapravo sam ti posla traziti nesto bas za ovaj period kad (poznato) svi skacu kad ce vise, hoce li vec jednom, zar nije vec vrijeme i tako... ali prije nego sam sta uspjela naci naisla sam na ono gore pa nisam mogla odoljeti. 

Ali kad citam sta sad pises vidim da ne moram dalje traziti.  :Wink:

----------


## emy

E, drage moje, bili mi danas na pregledu kod dokice!   :Grin:  

Rezultati: dokica - Emy&Goran
                       0:2

Prvo, nisam htjela raditi CTG u lezecem nego u sjedecem polozaju, i uspjeli smo to dobiti iako je njena sestra nesto zanovijetala. Sjedila sam na krevetu nekih 15ak minuta, bebica se super-turbo micala prvi dio a onda se smirila pa su i otkucaji bili vidljivi (normalni), i zabiljezili su mi dva trudica jacine 40.

Drugo, uspjesno smo odbili napraviti UZV. JEEEEEEEEESSSS!   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
Dokica je pitala ovako: "A sada uobicajeno pitanje, zelite li da napravimo UZV?" A mi: "Ne! Sto je i nas uobicajen odgovor."

Vise od normalnih mjerenja nam nije nista radila, tlak OK, urin isto tako, tezina 76kg (+16kg) i to je sve.
Posto dokica ide na odmor od cetvrtka 22.12. i nece je biti do 02.01. prepusteni smo nasoj babici. Opet JEEEEEESSS! Sutra ujutro nam ona dolazi donjeti svoje stvari. Ako se ne porodimo do subote, onda cemo morati u bolnicu na jedan kratki pregled (post terminalni) kojeg bi inace obavili kod dokice, ali posto je nema to cemo odraditi tamo. No frks! Do tada ima jos "ihaha" 4 dana.

MM je stavio kameru na punjenje, unutra je prazna kaseta, jos samo da ispraznimo memoriju sa digitalca i to je to. Bas sam sretna i zadovoljna!
I idem sad popapati komad vocne torte!   :Grin:   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## spooky

Draga Emy, čestitam vam na upornosti ! 
Nadam se da će porod uskoro jer umirem od znatiželje .  Sigurna sam da će biti sve super i da će tvoja priča uliti puno nade budućim majkama koje isto tako žele porod u svojem toplom domu punom ljubavi. I ja bih to željela, ali to kod nas nije moguće, a i čisto sumnjam da bi se MM s tim složio.

----------


## Arwen

dobar tek
mogu samo reći blago ti se i uživaj  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Mislim da ta bol zapravo i ne MORA boljeti, ona je jednostavno drugacija, taj osjecaj koji je jedinstven i neopisiv i naravno svaka ga zena dozivljava na svoj jedinstven nacin.


Meni je najfascinantnije u porođajnoj boli njena neukrotivost!
Ne može se usporediti s nijednim drugim iskustvom.
U današnje vrijeme, kada je intelekt ono što se najviše vrednuje, jedna takva iskonska, iracionalna, silovita sila je nešto što izaziva strahopoštovanje.
Ako joj se odupireš, biti će nemilosrdna.
Ako joj se prepustiš kao da se prepuštaš zagrljaju neke naše pra-majke, 
nosit će te na svojim snažnim valovima u sigurnom smjeru, tješiti te kad posustaneš i naprosto opčarati.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Što se tiče porođajne boli....dok smo bili na tečaju u Petrovoj jedan od doktora (ili doktorica, nemam više pojma tko) je govorio da se u stvari NE ZNA zbog čega trudovi bole. Nema živaca, nema "prijenosnika" boli....


M. Odent (svjetski poznat kirurg i opstetričar koji je u francusku državnu bolnicu u Pithiversu uveo koncepciju rađaonica s domaćom, ugodnom atmosferom i napravio 70-ih revoluciju u porodništvu) ima teoriju da je ta bol kod ljudi prisutna zbog jako velikog neokorteksa, ili u prijevodu i malo karikirano, u porođaju inteligencija, tj. intelekt samo smeta  :Grin:  .
Životinje nemaju s tim problema, jer one su naučene prepuštati se nagonima, one se spontano povuku na osamu i ne razmišljaju hoće li ih boliti.
Ali mi nismo, naučili smo držati nagone pod kontrolom, a to nam je u porodu minus.
Bol postoji kako bi nam tijelo zauzdalo taj naš mozak i prisililo nas da se fokusiramo na porod, na nešto što ne možemo kontrolirati mozgom.
I ako je prihvatimo kao pomagačicu, onda ona dobija jednu sasvim novu, pozitivnu dimenziju.
Razmišljala sam zašto se danas ljudi toliko boje onda boli?
Teško je tu priču "prodati" u društvu koje smatra bol nečim strašnim, eliminira svaku njenu nazočnost čim se pojavi...ili "preventivno" i prije nego se pojavi.
Tableta da se ne bi patili, pa nismo valjda mazohisti!
Ali bol može značiti katarzu, pročišćavanje, učenje i u duhovnom i tjelesnom smislu.
Ili put u nešto novo što će nam sasvim promijeniti život, obogatiti ga ...

----------


## aries24

Ja sam na porod došla bez imalo straha, kad je počelo bolit vizualizirala sam si tu bol koja me malo po malo otvara, ali nakon 4 h bolova bila sam otvorena sa 1 na 2! A trudovi nisu bili ni blizu onim "pravim"; iako sam bol shvaćala kao pomagača da dođem do svoje bebe, jedva sam izdržavala.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Da, ali u kojim uvjetima si rađala?
Jesu li te prištekali na drip, ili položili na leđa, ili nešto slično?
To i je poanta, danas je porod toliko medikaliziran da je uz sva ta uplitanja i ometanja živo čudo kako se mi uopće uspijevamo bar malo isključit.
Ne smetanje, mir, to je ono što se totalno podcjenjuje, a tako je važno da hormoni rade svoje.
emy je srećom u jednom drugom okruženju  :Smile:  .

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja sam na porod došla bez imalo straha, kad je počelo bolit vizualizirala sam si tu bol koja me malo po malo otvara, ali nakon 4 h bolova bila sam otvorena sa 1 na 2! A trudovi nisu bili ni blizu onim "pravim"; iako sam bol shvaćala kao pomagača da dođem do svoje bebe, jedva sam izdržavala


Aries, sad sam malo pažljivije pročitala.



> nakon 4 h bolova bila sam otvorena sa 1 na 2


 To misliš na koliko si prstiju bila otvorena?
Jel misliš da je to bilo premalo u odnosu na koliko te jako bolilo?
Ako te jako bolilo, zašto misliš da trudovi nisu bili oni pravi?
Možda si jednostavno prerano došla u rodilište.

----------


## aries24

Pukao mi je vodenjak pa smo odmah krenuli u bolnicu, trudova nije bilo. Kad sam došla u predrađaonu bila sam na lopti i to je bilo ok, kako se nisam otvarala dali su mi "nešto za otvaranje", rekla sam da ne želim drip (planirali smo porod u vodi, htjela sam da sve bude prirodno), oni su rekli da to i nije drip(?). Zbog toga sam morala leći, a onda su trudovi bili jaki i 3x sam povraćala pa su mi dali infuziju, a cijelo vrijeme ctg, sva sam bila prikopčana. Po ctg-u su rekli da to nisu dovoljno jaki trudovi i da su nepravilni. Nakon 4 h primanja tog "nečeg za otvaranje" ja sam se otvorila samo za 1 prst. Od prsnuća vodenjaka do poroda je prošlo 16h i 30min, za dlaku sam izbjegla carski. Inače, prenijela sam tjedan dana.

Emy, želim ti da uživaš u svom porodu kod kuće i da što prije zagrliš svoju bebicu!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Eto, mogu ti reć da je moj prvi porod bio dosta sličan.
Isto je puknuo vodenjak, nije bilo trudova, dali su mi drip, prikopčali...a trudovima ni traga sljedeća 4 sata.
Isto sam za dlaku izbjegla carski, puka sreća da su mi tad napokon krenuli trudovi.
Pa su me drogirali nečim, pa prejaki trudovi, pa...jedino je meni finish bio puno brži.
Drugi porod - druga priča.
Ali puuuuno ovisi o tim "procjenama" i o o tome kad dođeš u bolnicu koja radi po takvim regulama.
emy, uzurpirale smo topic  :Smile:  .

----------


## aries24

Još samo malo da uzurpiram, išla sam rodit u Rijeku kao i ti, ako se ne varam, a to o drugom porodu me jaaaako veseli i daje mi nadu.
Eto, neću više.

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Ovaj topik moramo preporučiti svim trudnicama. Mislim da bi ovakva razmišljanja mogla donjeti veliku revoluciju i u našim bolnicama :D  (pa nek nas nazivaju sektom  :Smile:  )

----------


## emy

Ma necu vas nikom tuziti za uzurpiranje topica, sve ste mi vi ovdje dobrodosle sa svojim iskustvima, pozitivnim i negativnim. I iz svega se moze nesto novo nauciti.  :Love:  

Jutros je babica dosla kod nas i donjela stvari koje smo stavili u sobicu gdje nam je kompjuter i previjaliste za bebu. Tu bi se porod trebao dogoditi, jer je ta soba najtoplija (samo je jedan vanjski zid) i ja se nekako najugodnije osjecam.
Iznenaduje koliko je zapravo malo potrebno za porod kod kuce, mislim, koliko je malo rekvizita potrebno u odnosu na ono sto smo naucili da nam treba za porod u bolnici. Dakle, tu je jedan manji madrac koji ide zajedno sa stolicom za porod. Nadrac nije klasicnog  cetvrtasog oblika vec, pazite koja slucajnost, izgleda kao andeo sa krilima (barem sam ga ja tako vidjela). MM je upravo zaljepio na "glavu andela" dva oka i usta koja se smiju, i sada taj madrac stoji uspravno naslonjen uz zidni ormar i smijesi mi se! Otprilike ovako:   :Grin:  
Stolica je vrlo jednostavna, zapravo je tronozac u obliku mjeseca, polukruga. Pokusala sam sjesti na njega i daje mi neobican osjecaj. Zapravo, otkrila sam kao da mi se svo mekano tkivo dna zdjelice kao spusta samo od sebe. Onda mi je babica rekla da ona najcesce stolicu koristi tek u posljednjoj fazi istiskivanja jer je inace prevelik pritisak na guzu pa kroz duze vrijeme moze cak i da natekne taj dio, sto nije preporucljivo.

Ali sama prisutnost stolice za porod ne znaci da ju ja moram koristiti. Isprobat cu sve moguce uspravne polozaje, tu ce mi pomoci i MM koji ce me podrzavati, pa cu vidjeti u kojem se osjecam najugodnije za sam porod. Isto vrijedi i za trudove, mislim, polozaji koji ce mi pomoci da trudovi budu ucinkoviti i da se ja dobro osjecam. Ma, tako se veselim tome, mislim da i bebica to osjeca jer me sada lupa i nogicama a i rukicama u prepone.

Zatim, tu je jedna torba sa gazama i setom za kirursko sivanje, torbica sa lijekovima, vrecica sa njenom odjecom u koju ce se presvuci nakon poroda, zdjela za intimno pranje i jednokratna nepropusna platna srednjih dimenzija, kakva i ja imam u krevetu pod plahtom, u slucaju da mi pukne vodenjak po noci. Neke ampule sa lijekovima smo stavili u frizider i to je to.

Sada stvarno mogu reci da je sve spremno. I sa nase i sa njezine strane.
Od pregleda je samo poslusala bebino srce, i to vrlo kratko. zapravo ju je vise interesirao polozaj bebice, tj. da potvrdi da se bebica jos vise spustila. A to je odmah potvrdila time sto je sondu morala prisloniti nize od pupka da bi uhvatila otkucaje srceka.   :Heart:  
Na kraju je i malo pipala trbuh i rekla da moj trbuh na prvi pogled izgleda kao da je beba sigurno 4 kg, ali kada ga pocne pipati onda joj se vise ne cini tako. Njena je procjena velicine bebe 3.5 kg, pa cemo vidjeti. 

Jucer navecer sam osjetila da su mi kontrakcije bile nesto drugacije nego do sada. Sigurna sam da su mi bile jace nego prije, ali sam osjecala kao da spontano drugacije disem dok je pojedina kontracija trajala. Legli smo u krevet i nisam mogla zaspati, mislila sam da je mozda nesto pocelo. Ali onda sam se brzo smirila i rekla u sebi, ako su oni pravi trudovi onda ce me sigurno kasnije probuditi, a ako nisu bolje da se pokusam odmoriti i naspavati. I tako sam zaspala, probudila sam se nekoliko puta nocu, kao i obicno, i ujutro je bilo vec drugacije. Danas sam u kuci citav dan, uzivam i odmaram, kontrakcije su uvijek te ste, nista posebno, ali osjecam kako mi se trbuh jos spustio. Bebica se mice, kao da se rukicama odguruje u moje prepone i zeli izaci van. Veceras cemo MM i ja u nasu uobicajenu setnju po kvartu a do tada idem ispeglati to malo vesa sto mi je ostalo.  :D  8)

----------


## Lilly

"Ali onda sam se brzo smirila i rekla u sebi, ako su oni pravi trudovi onda ce me sigurno kasnije probuditi, a ako nisu bolje da se pokusam odmoriti i naspavati. I tako sam zaspala, probudila sam se nekoliko puta nocu, kao i obicno, i ujutro je bilo vec drugacije."

Bravo!

Nastavi tako i ako nista drugo barem neces imati porod od 3 dana.  :Smile: 

~~ ~~ ~~ ~~ ~~

Nemoj se truditi da isprobas ove ili one polozaje. To opet usporava i odvlaci. Dok je dobro, dok nemas potrebu/zelju nesto promjeniti pusti nek ide. Mozak ti ne treba.  :Wink: 

Dok je dobro ne mjenjaj.

----------


## Lilly

nastavak na gornje:

ako osjetis potrebu nesto mjenjati i ne donosi rezultat kakav si ocekivala ne panici. lagano osluskuj i trazi najbolje rjesenje.


(posto je mene malo lovila panika kad si nisam mogla naci dobar polozaj za vrijeme trudova  :Wink: )

----------


## emy

Lilly, tvoji su mi savjeti zlata vrijedni. Hvala!

Bili smo u setnji i maternica mi je reagirala kao sto sam i predpostavila. Kontrakcije su se pojacale i u ucestalile, ali su i dalje bezbolne. Samo mi je bilo lakse sporije hodati dok bi trajale i onda normalno dalje.

Popodne je vec pocelo ciscenje crijeva, koje se nastavilo sve do sada. Vecerala sam salatu i peceno pile (svekva mi kupila jer sam neki dan zanovijetala da mi se jako jede, a nije bilo), a crijeva i dalje rade i ja se i dalje cistim.

Ponekad me malo zabolucka kod grlica maternice, onako malo ostrija bol koja kratko traje. Ali to mi vise lici na bebine pokrete (tj. pritisak glavicom) koji mi daju takav utisak kad je maternica skvrcena a bebica se pokusava ispruziti.

Kontrakcije i dalje prisutne kao i do sada, bez nekog reda i bezbolne.

----------


## VedranaV

Super, Emy  :Smile: .
Kako odljev trbuha?
Jesi li mislila možda, sad kad imaš vremena (ako imaš), napraviti sliku ili skulpturu sebe i bebe (već rođene)?

----------


## Felix

nisi rekla, kad si bila kod ginicke, da li je gledala koliko si otvorena?

----------


## emy

Da, da, odljev je vec napravljen i ofarban u boji roza fuksija.
Vedrana, ne mogu se zamisliti bez ovog trbuha!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Felix, nije me dokica nista dolje gledala, iako sam i ja mislila da hoce, ali ona to nije niti spominjala. Izgleda da niti ovdje to nije praksa, kao sto se ne radi niti amnioskopija.

Nocas sam se das dobro naspavala. Budila sam se kao na vuricu svaka 2 sata, pisanje i okretanje, ali to mi je postalo vec normalno. Ali u onih 2 sata sam stvarno duboko spavala. Osjecam se odmornom. Od kontrakcija nema nista, ista prica kao i za jucerasnji dan.

----------


## Poslid

Meni je ovaj topik tak napeti. Prvo idem njega pogledati kad dođem na forum, da vidim jel se Emy javlja s pravilnim kontrakcijama.

Emy, hoćeš ti nama opisivati porod u real time? Ionak ćeš biti u sobi kraj komjutora  :Wink:

----------


## emy

Mislim da hocu, dokle god mi trudovi to budu dozvoljavali. A kad postane ono bas jako napeto, onda cemo ga iskljuciti. Naravno, javit cemo vam ovdje vrlo brzo nakon poroda kako je sve proslo, a onda dolazi i detaljnija prica s poroda. Ako ne budem ja sama javljala, bit ce tu MM.

Bas sam htjela da bude ovako sve na jednom mjestu, jer cemo na kraju isprintati ovaj topic za uspomenu. Bit ce tu svega, od pripreme za porod kod kuce, pa onda poslejdnji dani u iscekivanju, pocetak poroda i njegovo napradovanje, sretna vijest i vase cestitke.  8)

----------


## Poslid

Kad čitam ovaj topik malo me obuzme tuga što više nikad neću biti trudna, a i kad bih bila ne bih mogla iskusiti ovakav prirodni, najljepši porod. Ustvari mi je žao što sve što sad znam (što sam tu na ovom forumu naučila) nisam znala prije 7 godina. 
Da sam samo tom prvom porodu pristupila drugačije, da sam se psihički više pripremila, da nisam dozovlila da me doktori uvjere u stvari koje su njima bolje i prihvatljivije, da se nisam samo prepustila, možda bi povijest bila drugačije napisana.

Stalno se pitam da li su moja djeca baš morala biti rođena carskim rezom ili je sve moglo biti drugačije.

To je ono što me žalosti.

I zato mi je ovaj topik tako super, i mislim da bi trebalo staviti link na portal da sve trudnice potakne na razmišljanje o psihološkim apektima "savladavanja" poroda.

----------


## VedranaV

> Da, da, odljev je vec napravljen i ofarban u boji roza fuksija.
> Vedrana, ne mogu se zamisliti bez ovog trbuha!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


 :Smile: 
Da, skroz je teško, velika je promjena. Imaš li ideju kako će ti život izgledati nakon što rodiš?

----------


## VedranaV

I znaš što, možda ne bi bilo loše da razmisliš o tome da se posvetiš sebi i bebi kad porod počne umjesto da nas izvještavaš, nama se neće biti teško strpiti do poslije poroda, dok ne budeš spremna.

----------


## samaritanka

Bez obzira što sam znatiželjna definitivno se slažem sa Vedranom. 

Odradi to najbolje što možeš i onda nas izvjesti. 

Znaš i sama da ti svatko svračanje pažnje na nešto drugo može utjecati na porod. 

Jedino mislim da ti ne doživljavaš forum kao nešto strano nego zapravo kao dio tvog života pa to i nije  neka negativnost, baš obrnuto, možda čak i dio tvoje privatnosti. 

Možda ćeš dobiti malog Božićnjaka.

----------


## Lilly

pridruzujem se za iskljucivanje kompa i to znas zasto, zato sto ja za Bozic odoh kod mame a tamo nema neta pa ako sta budes pisala ja ne mogu procitati... zato bolje da znam da neces nista ni pisati.  :Wink:  :D :D

 :Kiss:

----------


## emy

Kakav ce mi zivot biti nakon sto rodim? Dobro pitanje! Vrlo konkretno.
Pa zamisljam ga tako sto cu vecinu vremena provoditi u dojenju i promatranju, upoznavanju svojeg djeteta. Posvetit cu se djetetu i pokusati u praksu staviti sve ono sto sada znam samo teoretski. Bit cemo kod kuce, MM i ja cemo se zajedno brinuti i njegovati bebicu i necemo dozvoliti da nam se nitko mijesa sa strane. Pa cak niti dobronamjerno.

A kada budemo spremni onda cemo i u pokoju setnju vani, naravno u marami, do ducana, baciti smece, i tako sve te male kucne poslove. Naucit cemo kako zajedno prati sude i spremiti kuhinju, usisati stan ali to sve bez napetosti nego polako, kako se budemo osjecali spremnima.

Sinoc sam u snu dozivjela taj majcinski instikt. Gledala sam dijete i njezno mu govorila da je tu sada mama i da mu se nisla lose nece dogoditi. Osjetila sam veliku potrebu da zastitim to svoje nemocno stvorenje pod svaku cijenu, i bila sam toliko ganuta da mi se skoro plakalo.

I mislim da ce mi stvarno biti tako, da ce sva paznja biti usmjerena na nase dijete, kao sto smo se i do sada u trudnoci igrali preko trbuha sa bebicom i upoznavali se, tako ce se to i nastaviti dalje samo mnogo intenzivnije, i oci u oci.

Danas popodne sam osjetila bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha, ali mi se sve to i dalje cini kao bebini pokreti, ono, kao da se isteze bas kada su kontrakcije pa me zato boli. Sama kontrakcija me uopce nije boljela do sada. To je sve pocelo kada smo MM i ja otisli u trgovinu naruciti autosjedalicu, pa smo usput kupili i akvarijske ribice i 2 biljke da upotpune sliku. Dok smo se vratili sve se uzbudilo, i prvo sam se ukocila kada bih osjetila bol, nisam ocekivala. A onda sam pustila CD Gorana Bregovica i hopsala i kuzila kukovima uz ritam kada bi me zaboljelo i bilo je puuuno lakse. Valjda je i bebica osjetila ritam i plesala sa mnom.
Onda sam spremila veceru dok je MM popravljao trosjed u dnevnoj, vecerali smo i evo me ovdje. Vise me ne boli nista, bebica je mirna, papala je sa mamom pa sad sigurno odmara.

Sada kad zavrsim ovaj post, oblacim se i idemo u nasu uobicajenu setnjicu, a usput cemo i baciti smece. Ugodno sa korisnim.   :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

Joj, emy, baš nas držiš u napetosti. Zaista ti želim da sve prođe onako kako ste si isplanirali. Nisam se do sada javljala, pratim te iz radoznalosti i jer je to nešta novo. Moji su porodi iza mene pa ovako nešta mogu samo priželjkivati za svoju unučad jednog dana.

I baš si me nostalgizirala pričom o tvom snu. I ja sam prije poroda sanjala da je moje dijete izišlo iz trbuha pomaziti se sa mnom. Držala sam ga malenog na rukama i ljubila i tako teško mi ga je bilo vratiti ponovo u moj trbuh. Al, kao,znala sam da nije još vrijeme... Ali osjećaji su bili tako stvarni da se nisam mogla poslije toga mogla iščekati da rodim. Na sreću, bilo je to vrlo brzo...

----------


## Zvrk

I ja sam postala voajerka ovog topića. Možda si ti već rodila? Ako jesi, onda čekam da se izpusite, nacikite pa se onda javi!

----------


## emy

Evo izvjestaj iz prve ruke sa danasnjeg kontrolnog pregleda (sto znaci da jos nisam rodila)!

Dakle, kao sto je bilo dogovoreno sa mojom ginekologicom, zbog njenog odsustva do kraja godine, morali smo ovaj prvi pregled nakon termina napraviti u lokalnoj bolnici. MM je jutros nazvao i najavio nas kod dezurne ostetrike (babice) koja je rekla da mozemo odmah doci. Zavrsili smo dorucak, obukli se i krenuli. Nije nam puno trebalo s obzirko da nam je bolnica 10 min autom.

Od pregleda smo napravili provjeru tlaka, urina, CTG i ginekoloski pregled. UZV smo odbili smatrajuci da je i dalje nepotreban s obzirom da su sve ove druge stvari u redu, i da je tek 2 dan nakon termina.

Naravno, vjerovali ili ne, morala sam potpisati da svjesno odbijam da mi naprave UZV.   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
Sto sam bez pardona i potpisala!

CTG sam i ovaj put na svoj zahtjev napravila u sjedecem a ne u lezecem polozaju. Na moj zahtjev za sjedecim polozajem babica uopce nije nista komentirala, i odmah se slozila. Ali kada me dezurna doktorica vidjela da sjedim, pocela je negodovati, jer kao kada se radi u tom polozaju onda se ne mogu dobro razlikovati zapisi kontrakcija od bebinih pokreta.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   Ma znam ja da je to cista izmisljotina, uostalom dovoljno je da mene pitaju kada imam kontrakciju, a kada se beba pomaknula. Ali njoj je bitnije da je CTG zapis skolski, a ne da se trudnica dobro osjeca.  :/ 

Sto se tice odbijanja UZV, e to vam moram posebno opisati! Kako nam je prisla doktorica, tako nam je odmah rekla sto sve obuhvaca taj kontrolni pregled nakon termina. I ja sam rekla "u redu, ali da bih voljela da ne napravimo UZV". Tek me je u tom trenutku malo bolje pogledala i sjetila me se. Naime, ta ista doktorica je bila dezurna kada sam imala urinarnu infekciju u prvom trimestru sa visokom temperaturom koja mi nikako nije padala, pa sam otisla na hitnu. Ona me primila i tada sam napravila sve pretrage, osim UZV! I to je njoj bilo cudno tada, pa me zato zapamtila, i sada kad me je malo bolje pogledala sjetila se te epizode.
No, ovaj put je inzistirala da napravimo UZV. Na nase prvo odbijanje je rekla da cemo prvo napraviti CTG pa da cemo poslije toga vidjeti za UZV. Napravili mi CTG, ona se vraca i govori kako sada idemo napraviti UZV, i da ce ga ona nama svejedno napraviti htjeli mi to ili ne. Koja arogantnost! 
"smajlic koji se smije u bradu jer zna da se nista NE MORA i da se ne moze napraviti nista protiv njegove volje"
E, tu joj je MM lijepo objasnio da smo se mi odlucili na porod kod kuce, i da smo u dogovoru sa nasom ginekologicom i babicom u vezi toga da ovu kontrolu napravimo ovdje u bolnici samo zato jer je doktorica na odmoru, a nasa babica nema prijenosni CTG. A da UZV i tako nismo planirali napraviti niti u jednom slucaju. 
Onda je ona uhvatila pricu o odgovornosti, i o tome kako ce sada nazvati nasu ginekologicu da provjeri to, pa da nasa ginekologica preuzme odgovornost na sebe zbog toga sto mi odbijamo UZV.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
Mislim, gluposti! Pa nije odgovornost na njoj, vec na nama, i to je jedino sto trazimo, da puste nas da odlucimo o tim stvarima.  :/ 
Uglavnom, vratila se ona nakon par minuta i potvrdila je kako je razgovarala sa nasom ginekologicom koja joj je rekla, da posto smo sada u bolnici MORAMO POSTIVATI BOLNICKI PROTOKOL.   :Embarassed:   :Mad:   :Embarassed:   :Mad:   :Embarassed:   :Mad:   :Embarassed:  
Eto zbog cega smo se mi odlucili na porod kod kuce!!!!!   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

ALI, POSTO ONA NAS NE MOZE NARAVNO VEZATI ZA KREVET I PRISILITI NAS DA NAPRAVIMO UZV AKO NECEMO (hvala Bogu da je dosla zdravoj pameti), NEKA IZVOLIMO TO POTPISATI, I NA TAJ NACIN PREUZIMAMO SVU ODGOVORNOST. Ma to te ja pitam!!!! I tako sam odmah potpisala.

Drage moje trudnice i mamice koje pratite ovaj topic, nitko se nece izboriti za vase pravo osim vas samih! 
I nemojte misliti u sebi, ah, blago Emy sto zivi u Svicarskoj, tamo je sve drugacije! Da, jeste, ali da bi imali prirodan porod (i trudnocu) kakav smo zamislili i kakav zelimo i mi smo morali napraviti tezak put da dodemo do njega. I taj put jos nije zavrsen, jer kao sto vidite, jos nismo rodili. Ali hocemo, kad dode vrijeme.   :Wink:   :Grin:  
Iako je ovdje zakonom uredeno da se zena MOZE poroditi kod kuce (za razliku u HR   :Sad:   ) i ovdje ce te svugdje naici na doktore koji ce u svemu vidjeti patologiju, pa i tamo gdje je nema! I ovdje ce vas zastrasivati i pokusavati prisiliti da se pokorite njihovim pravilima za "dobrobit djeteta", i nece vas postivati kao osobu, jedinku koja ima svoju glavu i svoje tijelo i svoje misljenje. I ovdje se opcenito ocekuje od trudnice da slijepo vjeruje doktorima, i da ih slijedi kao ovca u svemu sto ima doktor kaze. A ako se slucajno usprotivite, ili pokazete da se sa necim ne slazete, bit cete im trn u oku, i nece vas razumjeti. Dakle, ni po cem dugom se uvjeti ovdje ne razlikuju nego onima u HR, sto se tice odnosa prema trudnicama.

Moja je velika novogodisnja zelja da se i u HR zakonski i prakticno omoguci porod kod kuce, ili barem ambulantni porod. Da i dalje zivim u svojoj domovini vjerujem da bi mi bilo jako tesko napraviti neki kompromis u odnosu na prava koja mi drzava garantira i mojih zelja s obzirom na porod. Zato vas razumijem, drage moje, ali apeliram na vas da se ne date pokolebati jer niste jedine koje tako razmisljaju. I za svako svoje pravo za koje ste se uspjele izboriti, vasa nagrada ce biti stostruka! TO je osjecaj pobjede i ponosa koji se ne da opisati rijecima.

 :Love:

----------


## marta

:Kiss:  

Zelim ti veseo Bozic sutra, a doktorici   :Evil or Very Mad: , vecina ih aroganciju dobije gratis s diplomom. 
Odlican ti je topic, jer pokazuje da se ne mora s prvom kontrakcijom otrcati u rodiliste, pa zavrsiti na dripu, ili cemu goremu, jer porodjaj ipak ne traje 5-10 sati, nego vise bih rekla 5-10 dana   :Wink:

----------


## samaritanka

Emy ovo što pišeš da je sve dozvoljeno u Švici, a opet kad hoćeš to provesti nailaziš na balvane. To je tako i u Njemačkoj. Zato je bitno ispeć u glavi, okružiti se istomišljenicima i osobama koje te podržavaju i neodustajati. 
Želim ti da se sve dogodi kako si željela. Znaš i sama da ništa ne ide glatko. 
Zanimljivo mi je smo jedno kad sam ja prebacila Annu 12 dana sve ukupno u bolnici su mi radili amo CTG bez UZV. Zašto tebi žele raditi UZV, ako je CTG OK mi je pomalo nejasno.

----------


## marta

protokol, draga, protokol. 

mozda sam ja malo osla s mozgom, al meni je bilo skroz haj kad sam im se ispotpisivala.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## emy

Pa UZV rade zbog provjere kolicine amnionske tekucine. Ako je ima premalo ili previse, onda im je to odmah alarm.

I da, protokol....

----------


## mamma Juanita

Super, emy, that's the spirit :D !
Sretni blagdani svima.

----------


## ivancica

Emy, čitam vas stalno. 

Želim vam sretan Božić i lijepe blagdane i da put do vaše bebe završi onako kako i očekujete.   :Love:

----------


## wewa

Cini mi se da je ovo zatisje pred najljepsi zvuk na svijetu  :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Slažem se...mislim da se nekaj zbiva....sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## emy

Evo me, evo me!
A valjda se nesto i zbiva samo ne nama.   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Kontrakcije su mi daleko jace nego prijasnjih dana, ali su i dalje potpuno bezbolne. Bebica se i dalje lijepo mice i rasteze ovu moju maternicu. Nisam do sada imala nikakvo krvarenje, sto bi znacilo da mi cep jos uvijek nije otisao. Na onom zadnjem pregledu sam bila skroz zatvorena. Sutra imamo ponovni pregled u bolnici.

Hocu svoju BEBU!!!!!

----------


## emy

Moram vam napisati sto nam se jucer dogodilo. Htjela sam jos jucer to podijeliti sa vama, ali sam bila toliko uznemirena i sokirana dogadajem da sam odlucila prvo dati sebi vremena da se smirim i opustim.

Naime, MM i ja smo se bili odlucili za jednu setnjicu kroz sumu, da bi bili malo u prirodi, malo svjezeg zraka, kretanja, mozda mi pokrene trudove, tako smo mislili.
I setamo se mi tako bezbrizno po utabanoj stazici, odmakli smo bili vec dosta, kad odjednom iz suprotnog smjera dojure dva velika psa i pocnu zestoko lajati na nas. Mi smo se u tom trenutku zaustavili. Situacija nam se cinila vise nego normalnom, jer smo ocekivali da ce sada za njima doci i njihovi gazde i svatko na svoju stranu. 
Medutim, nitko ne dolazi, a psi i dalje zestoko laju na nas, ono bas agresivno. Ja se inace ne bojim pasa, nikada nisam imala negativno iskustvo sa njima, do sada. Kako bi MM i ja napravili samo jedan korak, ove dvije bestije su sve jace i jace lajale i rezale i kazile zube. Ja sam tada tek osjetila da nesto nije u redu, tj. da smo prepusteni na mislost i nemilost tim psima. MM je poceo vikati dozivajuci gazde. Nitko se nije odazivao.
Mozete si zamisliti, nas dvoje (troje) sami u sred sume, nikog u blizini osim ova dva psa sto prijete da nas izgrizu. Ja govorim MM da ih ne gleda u oci jer znam da ih to moze jos vise iritirati. Pokusali smo 3 puta polako se udaljiti, ali uzalud. Dok smo stajali ukopani namjestu ovi nas nisu dirali. Kako bi napravili korak, ovi bi odmah na nas navalili tolikom zestinom, da sam se ja uplasila kao nikada u zivotu. Od straha sam pocela plakati sto mi se nikada nije desilo. Napominjem i to da nisam panicarka, ali valjda i ova trudnoca i strah za dijete me ucinilo u tom trenutku posebno ranjivom i osjetljivom.
Srecom imali smo mobitel kod sebe. Ali baterija slaba i u toj zoni nije hvatala svicarsku mrezu nego samo talijansku. Onda je MM nazvao svoju sestru koja nam je SMS-om poslala tel. broj kantonalne policije jer obicnim brojem nismo mogli nazvati zbog talijanske mreze. Javi nam se dispecer, ili kako se ono vec kaze, objasnimo mu situaciju i gdje smo i da se ne mozemo mrdnuti od tih pasa, i da sam ja trudna i sve tako. On nam da savjet da se pokusamo udaljiti polako ne gledajuci pse u oci, ali to je bilo nemoguce, vec smo probali ali bezuspjesno. Nakon par minuta nas opet nazove i kaze da je javio lokalnoj policiji, tj. patroli koja ce za 10 minuta doci do tog parka, i da im je dao nas broj tako da ocekujemo da nas nazovu. 
Oba psa su bila neki mjesanci, imali su one plocice na vratu, jedan je bio mjesanac njemackog i skotskog ovcara, a drugi neki ovcarski pas, mjesanac ko zna cega. Oboje smede boje. Posto se nismo micali s mjesta, ovi psi su se smirili. Jedan je legao na snijeg nedaleko od nas i "cuvao", dok je drugi setao okolo po sumi. Kako bi se mi pomalki sa mjesta, ovaj sto je lezao bi dao uzbunu lavezom, i onaj drugi bi dojurio u tren oka rezuci bijesno na nas, svaki puta sve blize i blize i kao slucajno gurao njuskom. Svaki taj dodir bi je bio kao da me struja prosla. I ta nasa agonija je trajala punih 45 minuta. Pocelo mi je vec biti hladno na tom snijegu, ne znam kako bih izdrzala da MM nije bio tako smiren i blizu.
Na kraju smo izgleda dosadili spima pa su se polako udaljili od nas. Mi smo ostali stajati dokle god nam se nisu izgubili iz vidokruga i tek onda smo krenuli putem natrag. Policija je u meduvremenu dosla, ali nas nisu uspjeli naci u sumi (krenuli drugim putem), tako da smo se na kraju nasli na parkingu kod auta, gdje smo im dali podatke i opisali pse. 
Uspjeli smo cak i poslikati ze bestije i snimiti kratki film na fotoaparatu, ali nam to nista ne koristi jer nismo vidjeli broj na ogrlici. I sada njigov gazda moze proci potpuno nekaznjen, a po zakonu psi ne smiju biti pusteni, a pogotovo agresivni psi moraju imati jos i brnjicu.

Eto zasto se nisam javljala. Voljela bih da je bio sasvim drugi razlog.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VedranaV

Evo nešto prigodno, s ozmidwifery mailing liste:




> So, I was chatting with a family friend who breeds show horses.
> Talking about postdates, etc. He laughed at me. Apparently, any horse breeder worth his salt knows that 
> 
> 1) the foal initiates birth, 
> 2) any breeder who induces labor is a fool, 
> 3) foals that come from induced labors are inferior (have long term health difficulties, etc), 
> 4) induced labors are hard on both foal and mare, and 
> 5) some foals just take longer, and gestational dates are just a guess.
> 
> If this is "common knowledge" amongst horse breeders, fercryingoutloud, why isn't it for human breeders????


Draga, polako, ti si u terminu. Termin je od 38 do 42 tjedna. Danas je jednak dan, po značenju, kao što je bio i onaj prije 10 dana. Uživat ćeš u djetetu cijeli život, što je ovih par tjedana prema tome?

----------


## VedranaV

Istovremene.

----------


## VedranaV

Ajme koji grozan događaj  :Sad: . Mogu misliti kako ste se preplašili.

----------


## wewa

Ajoj, Emy, mogu misliti kako ti je bilo!!!!
a tog vlasnika treba u kavez!

----------


## pinocchio

bez daha sam pročitala tvoj post. strašno, ali vi ste odlično reagirali. šteta da niste uspjeli vidjeti broj. vlasnik je zaslužio prijavu  :Mad:

----------


## emy

Hvala Vedrana!

Znate, cini mi se da je svaki dan posebna psihicka borba. Najgore je sto me sa svih strana "napadaju", komentarima tipa: pa sta ti ovdje jos radis, zar nisi trebala vec roditi, dokle ces ovako, daj se potrudi, pa jel sve u redu.....  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Umorna sam od objasnjavanja da je NORMALNA trudnoca od 38-42 tjedna. Stvarno sam umorna. Dobro, moram priznati da su moji najblizi ipak malo postali osjetljiviji jer sam se izderala na njih kada su mi poceli vrsiti pritisak, jedino su me moji roditelji razocarali svojom reakcijom, ali to je bilo i za pretpostaviti (nemam sa njima bas dobar odnos, ali oni su si ipak dozvolili da mi u ovom trenutku sole pamet svojim savjetima i strahovima). Sestre me ne dave, barem ne onako ocito, svekrva je mirna i kaze da ce se roditi na Novu Godinu.
Jedino mi je MM prava podrska u svemu, on me uvijek zna utjesiti pravim rijecima, i to mi pomaze. Ovih dana se dosta molim i meditiram. Molitva mi isto pomaze da zadrzim smirenost.

Danas sam u jednom trenutku bila toliko ocajna s obzirom da mi niti cep nije otisao, da sam si izmasirala grudi i izdojila se cisto da vidim da li imam kolostruma. Htjela sam se uvjeriti da moj organizam nije mozda "zaboravio" da sam trudna i da trebam roditi s obzirom da nemam jos vidljivih - ocitih signala za pocetak poroda. I kolostruma je bilo, a ja sam se poslije toga osjecala glupo sto sam uopce sumnjala.  :? 

I tako variram u toku dana, malo sam gore, malo dolje, sve ovisi od situacije, pa cim osjetim malo jace trudove smirim se i osluskujem svoje tijelo nadajuci se da je to TO, i da je krenulo. I tako traju neko vrijeme, pa onda se smire, neredoviti su i sve se kao vrtim u krug, a htjela bih se stvarno vec poroditi.

Ah, strpljenja, strpljenja.... al sto cu kad nisam flegmatik.

Mislim da mi je ovo najveci test strpljenja u zivotu do sada. I ne zelim "pasti na ispitu". Znam da necu ovako jos dugo biti 2u1, prije ili kasnije mora izaci. Samo bih jako htjela da se to dogodi uskoro da bi mogli imati nas porod kod kuce, jer babica ne radi porod kod kuce ako se prenese vise od 10 dana. A sama pomisao na bolnicu mi vec cini da imam grc u zelucu, i pravo da vam kazem takvog poroda po "njihovim pravilima i protokolu" ja se zaista bojim.

Volje bih sve to izbjeci, zato smo se uostalom izborili za porod kod kuce, i da nam sada sve to propadne, vjerujte mi bila bih jaaaaaako tuzna zbog toga.

----------


## marta

> Znate, cini mi se da je svaki dan posebna psihicka borba. Najgore je sto me sa svih strana "napadaju", komentarima tipa: pa sta ti ovdje jos radis, zar nisi trebala vec roditi, dokle ces ovako, daj se potrudi, pa jel sve u redu.....


U vezi ovoga, laganje mi nije obicaj ali laganje o terminu porodjaja je definitivno jedan od boljih poteza. Znaci ako te i dalje dave, uvijek mozes reci da je zadnji pregled pokazao da su pogrijesili i da je termin tek za tjedan dan. Al najbolje odmah od pocetka smjestit stvar par dana kasnije. 

S obzirom da meditiras, da li vizualiziras porodjaj?

----------


## Sanjica

emy, svi ti trudovi koje osjećaš i koji su neredoviti, pripremaju te polako za finish. Iako ti se čini da se ništa ne događa, sve se u roku par sati može preokrenuti kada se najmanje budeš nadala.
Ja sam sa drugim sinom porod čekala u bolnici i bilo mi je upravo tako kao tebi, jedne noći sam oko 23.30 s mužem razgovarala i rekla sam mu da se ništa ne događa i da se neću poroditi još tjedan dana. I dalje su me tu i tamo posjetili ti lažni i neredoviti trudići, sat vremena kasnije jedan je ipak bio malo jači nego inače, do pola tri ujutro sam se sprešetavala po bolnici, lagano me sestra pripremila, u 5.20 na ruke sam primila svog sina. Kolegica koja mi je radila u bolnici probudila je telefonom muža da mu kaže da je dobio sina. Eto, a par sati prije toga baš se ništa nije događalo. I nije mi otišao čep i nije mi pukao vodenjak, sve je započelo iz čistih trudova. I nisam primila niti jednu jedinu injekciju ili bilo kakav vid medikamenata. Sve čista pećinska, prapovijesna priroda.
Nadaj se najboljem, onako kako ste željeli, ali ako se i dogodi neki drugačiji scenarij - upamti dobro - najbitnije od svega je da ti dijete dođe na svijet živo i zdravo. Definitivno je u sjeni način na koji će se to desiti. Lijepo je kada se poklopi da to bude savršeno i prelijepo, ali u konačnici je ipak taj cilj najvažniji.

----------


## tweety

pa ja tek sad vidim koliko je ovdje napeto.....
film mi se vratio na snorkicin porod edite.već su se sve zimsko proljetne bebe porodile samo je ona još bila u komadu.emy, sad bi te snorki utješila rekavši da je samija (drugo dijete) rodila prije termina.
vrbrammmmmm da bebač krene u osvajački pohod, tako da ti se ipak ostavri želja za porodom kod kuće.
a ako i ne krene, valjda onda beba zna zašto se htjela roditi u bolnici   :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ma kakva bolnica, išššš, hoćemo samo pozitivne vibre ovdje 8) , ovo je topic o porodu kod kuće  :Wink:  .
I mislim da način na koji će se beba roditi itekako, čak i puno više nego što se otvoreno želi ženama priznati, ima veze s tim da beba bude živa i zdrava.
Jer svaka nepotrebna intervencija nosi svoj rizik.
Stvarno mi se čini besmisleno nešto coprat samo zato što je 5. dan nakon famoznog EDDa, a sve je do sad bilo ok.
Pa zašto ne bi i od sad 8) ?
Pogotovo u svjetlu onog Vedraninog linka s istraživanjem koje pokazuje da je zapravo klasična današnja procjena termina u većini slučajeva pogrešna, tj. preuranjena za nekih 7 dana.
Znači, termin bi se trebao smatrat normalnim čak i 3 tjedna nakon toga, a čini mi se da ga u nekim (rijetkim doduše) zemljama tako i tretiraju.

emy, meni je cerv. čep otišao tek par sati prije nego se beba rodila, ne opterećuj se s tim   :Wink:  .

Vjerujem da ti ovaj deadline od sljedećih 5 dana stavlja veliki teret na leđa :/ , svarno ne razumijem zašto bi to bilo presudno ako je s vas dvoje sve ok?
Pa mislim, zar su važnije te brojke, koliki br. dana je prošao od nekog umjetno stvorenog termina, ili to jeste li tvoje tijelo i tvoja bebica spremni za njen dolazak?
Zar su stvarno tako kruti oko toga?

----------


## snorki

prijateljicina susjeda iliti komsinica  :Rolling Eyes:   nedavno je rodila cetvrto dijete i to kod kuce. 
Znam da je nekoliko dana pred termin upozorila susjede, da se ne prepadaju ako budu culi kakve jauke iz njenog stana, jer radja kuci.   :Grin:  I sve je proslo super. Nije ni glasa pustila  :Saint:  

Emy, drzim ti fige da sve prodje onako kako si zamislila. Bitno je da ides na redovne kontrole, a beba ce doci kad bude ona to htjela. 


Sta rade u slucaju mekonijske vode? Je li i dalje insistiraju na porod kuci, ili... :?

----------


## emy

Kao prvo, ovdje ne rade amnioskopiju, dakle niti ne vide kakva je plodna voda. Jedino kada pukne vodenjak moze se vidjeti da li je voda bila mekonijska ili ne. I tada se inducira porod.

----------


## snorki

> Kao prvo, ovdje ne rade amnioskopiju, dakle niti ne vide kakva je plodna voda. Jedino kada pukne vodenjak moze se vidjeti da li je voda bila mekonijska ili ne. I tada se inducira porod.


Tako rade i u Austriji.
E sad ne znam da li amnioskopiju rade kada porodilja ima preko 35 godina?

----------


## snorki

S time da su meni inducirali prvi porod (u oba sam imala mekonijsku vodu), a drugi nisu.
Drugo dijete umalo sto nisam stojeci rodila. Posto vise nisam imala snage da stojim (Sami je rodjen kao krupna beba), legla sam, i u narednih nekoliko trudova dosla je bebica.

----------


## emy

A na porodu kod kuce inzistiram ja, a svi drugi me ili odgovaraju ili cudno gledaju.  :shock:     :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Jutros smo bili na pregledu. Opet sve u redu. Grlic mi je mekan i uloziv za jedan prst. Napravili smo bili i UZV koji po nasem zahtjevu nije trajao niti 2 minute. To je bilo u svrhu mjerenja kolicine plodne vode, i ja je imam dovoljno, sto znaci da placenta super obavlja svoju funkciju i da je i bebica dobro.
CTG sam opet radila u sjedecem polozaju na svoj zahtjev, iako je bila druga babica i nagovarala me da ipak legnem pa ce mi kao podici u sjedeci polozaj u krevetu. Ali znam ja da to nije isto, osim toga bilo bi mi neugodno sjediti tako sa ispruzenim nogama. Ovako sam sjedila na rubu kreveta kao na stolici, i trbuh mi je onako fino "pao" izmedu nogu, posto mi se dosta spustio, i meni je tako najugodnije. Taj mi je polozaj i na lopti kod kuce, a loptu vjezbam svakodnevno. Postala je nezaobilazna svakodnevna rutina.

Sljedeca kontrola je u subotu, 31.12.05. u 10 sati.   :Smile:  
Idem sada probuditi MM pa da kupimo neke stvari za koktel kojeg mi je preporucila nasa babica, nesto sto bi moglo kao potaknuti porod. Ako bude funkcioniralo otkrit cu vam tajnu sastojaka.   :Razz:   :Kiss:

----------


## snorki

S obzirom da si uloziva za jedan prst, sve mi to govori da bi porod mogao svaki cas. 
Moja prognoza- PETAK  :Saint:

----------


## Lilly

Emy, bas mi je zao da su te doveli do stanja da sumnjas. 

Dok sam citala jedan od postova gore sjetila sam se necega. Htjela sam ti na brzaka prevesti komadic iz knjige (moje Biblije o porodu) ali ne mogu naci pa cu ti prepricati.

Uglavnom, poanta bi bila da budes spremna i otvorena za sve opcije. Vi zelite porod kod kuce i to je ok, sve ste pripremili, sve znate, imate babicu koja ce vam pomoci oko toga,... ali ako budes previse fokusirana na to 'kod kuce' i nekim slucajem ipak zavrsis u bolnici, poslije ces biti jako razocarana.


Ne znam koliko mi jos vjerujes  :Wink:  ali zbilja, ako to sto ti ja napisem ima kakvog uticaja na tebe, molim te, nemoj se unaprijed toliko fokusirati i ciniti stvari koje ti ne trebaju da bi potaknula porod.


Iz tvojih rijeci osjetim da si u grcu a ako mi mozes vjerovati na 'prepricanu rijec'  :Smile:  grc je zadnje sto ti treba. Znas vec kako se najbolje otvara, ti bar imas brdo znanja.  :Smile:  Ili hoces da ti ponovim?  :Smile: 


Evo ti vibre ~~~~~~~~~, molim te, opusti se...

 :Kiss:

----------


## Lilly

> Hvala Vedrana!
> 
> Znate, cini mi se da je svaki dan posebna psihicka borba. Najgore je sto me sa svih strana "napadaju", komentarima tipa: pa sta ti ovdje jos radis, zar nisi trebala vec roditi, dokle ces ovako, daj se potrudi, pa jel sve u redu.....  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
> 
> Umorna sam od objasnjavanja da je NORMALNA trudnoca od 38-42 tjedna. Stvarno sam umorna. Dobro, moram priznati da su moji najblizi ipak malo postali osjetljiviji jer sam se izderala na njih kada su mi poceli vrsiti pritisak, jedino su me moji roditelji razocarali svojom reakcijom, ali to je bilo i za pretpostaviti (nemam sa njima bas dobar odnos, ali oni su si ipak dozvolili da mi u ovom trenutku sole pamet svojim savjetima i strahovima). Sestre me ne dave, barem ne onako ocito, svekrva je mirna i kaze da ce se roditi na Novu Godinu.
> Jedino mi je MM prava podrska u svemu, on me uvijek zna utjesiti pravim rijecima, i to mi pomaze. Ovih dana se dosta molim i meditiram. Molitva mi isto pomaze da zadrzim smirenost.
> 
> Danas sam u jednom trenutku bila toliko ocajna s obzirom da mi niti cep nije otisao, da sam si izmasirala grudi i izdojila se cisto da vidim da li imam kolostruma. Htjela sam se uvjeriti da moj organizam nije mozda "zaboravio" da sam trudna i da trebam roditi s obzirom da nemam jos vidljivih - ocitih signala za pocetak poroda. I kolostruma je bilo, a ja sam se poslije toga osjecala glupo sto sam uopce sumnjala.  :? 
> 
> ...



Nista ne objsanjavaj. Ako ti je bas toliko dosadilo izderi se po potrebi, kasnije se mozes vaditi na hormone.  :Wink:  Salim se, ne daj onima kojih se to niti ne tice da ti prave nervozu. 


Pitanja: sta radis preko dana? Cime se bavis?

----------


## tweety

ja se sjećam kako sam zadnjih nekoliko dana prije poroda slučajno zaboravljala mobitel doma. stvarno mi je slučajno ostajao,jednostavno bi ga zaboravila. mamma san me stalno špotala.
ali bar me nitko nije gnjavio. jednom sam otišla na dva sata do grada (slučajno bez mobitela).dočekalo me 32 neodgovorena poziva (moja mama 20 i nešto, mamma san nekoliko i još jedna prijateljica dva).
nek ti se muž javlja na telefon i jednostavno te zaštiti od dosadnih i uznemirujućih pitanja.
mirno iščekivanje ti želim   :Heart:

----------


## snorki

ljudi, zene nema. Da se nije porodila :D

----------


## andrea

ja isto čitam ovaj topik već danima; skužila sam da se emy ne javlja; možda je krenulo nešto konkretno  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## dijanam

Potpisujem Lilly.

Sve polako, s mirnim pouzdanjem. Sve znas, imas divan stav, napravila si sve moguce pripreme koje si mogla, ostalo ces napraviti kada dodje vrijeme. 

Ako bilo sto podje kako nisi zeljela, prihvati to s mirnim pouzdanjem, u Bozjoj si ruci. A kako kaze Sanjica, ipak se zna sto je u konacnici najbitnije.

Sad ce mamaJu vikati "iš, iš" ali i ja ponavljam: zelim ti divan prirodni porod kod kuce, ali neka ti ni drugaciji ne bude razocarenje.

A Martin recept o laganju primjenjujem i ja. Provjereno najbolji (a vjerojatno i jedini) za uklanjanje napetosti.

----------


## VedranaV

> Nista ne objasnjavaj. Ako ti je bas toliko dosadilo izderi se po potrebi, kasnije se mozes vaditi na hormone.  Salim se, ne daj onima kojih se to niti ne tice da ti prave nervozu.


Potpisujem.

----------


## samaritanka

Ja si opet mislim da se ne nerviraš oko termina, nervirala bi se opet oko nečeg drugog iznenadnog kao što su bili ti psi. Ne znam kako je bilo kod drugih, ali kod mene je uvijek neka frka prije poroda neka normala. Bila su doduše dva poroda, ali uvijek nešto. Mislim frke ne zaobilaze ni trudnice u visokoj trudnoći.

Kaj ćeš, život je takav. Sjeti se antilopa u savani, one su sposobne prekinuti porod kad dođe frka i nastaviti ga kasnije. Frka je dio porodnog stresa. Ti si prirodno osigurana protiv frke, mislim ti i beba, svojom ženskom konstrukcijom. 

Vi ste se odlučili za prirodni porod kod kuće koji je danas teška egzotika. Ne znam kako samo nekome tu egzotiku objasniti. Utopija. To znaš i sama.

Znam kako ti je jer i ja sam čekala 10 dana. Beba je imala 3700 g, nije ni bila prevelika

----------


## emy

Drage moje, sve sto mi pisete veliko je ohrabrenje za mene!
Hvala vam sto ste sa nama u nasem iskustvu poroda i sto ste tako dobra podrska!

Zelim u ovom trenutku podijeliti sa vama molitvu za pocetak poroda koja se nalazi napisana u knjizi "Duhovni pristup radanju". Knjigu bih preporucila svakoj trudnici. Meni je ona do sada puno pomogla da vidim porod i na duhovan nacin, tj. kao duhovno iskustvo. 

....
Boze, znam da je tebi sve moguce, i molim te da ucinis ocitim pocetak moga poroda. Dugo sam cekala ovaj dan i zeljela bih mir kada dode. Stavi milosnu zastitnu ogradu oko mog srca kako neprijatelj ne bi imao uporiste da pokrene krug straha i nesigurnosti. Vode iz Tvog srca, Gospodine, obnavljaju moju dusu i molim da me Tvoj Duh orosi na dan kada porod pocne. Pomozi mi da nadem Tvoj mir, a ne mir svijeta. Dok disem u Tvome Duhu, napajam se Tvojim prisustvom i ono se siri mojim tijelom donoseci potpunu smirenost. Vjerujem kako me okruzuje isijavanje Duha Svetoga, toplo i sveto. Slava djela koje si Ti ucinio sjaji na meni. Ja sam Tvoje dijete. Ne dopusti da moje srce bude uznemireno i uplaseno. Primam Tvoju ljubav i tvoj mir koji si mi ostavio. Bez razloga sam tjeskobna jer Tvoj mir, koji nadilazi svako shvacanje, stiti moje srce protiv neprijateljskih strijelica. Gospodine, kao da u sebi mogu cuti glasove koji me pokusavaju obeshrabriti, ali ja Te molim da ih bacis daleko od mene koliko je istok daleko od zapada. Ti si moj najbolji prijatelj, Gospodine. Dodi i poleti sa mnom da se vinem s Tobom visoko iznad svijeta i usredotocim se samo na Tebe i svoje cedo. Ostani sa mnom ovaj dan, Gospodine. 
U ime Tvojga predragoga Sina.
Amen.

 :Saint:

----------


## emy

Drage moje, sve sto mi pisete veliko je ohrabrenje za mene!
Hvala vam sto ste sa nama u nasem iskustvu poroda i sto ste tako dobra podrska!

Zelim u ovom trenutku podijeliti sa vama molitvu za pocetak poroda koja se nalazi napisana u knjizi "Duhovni pristup radanju". Knjigu bih preporucila svakoj trudnici. Meni je ona do sada puno pomogla da vidim porod i na duhovan nacin, tj. kao duhovno iskustvo. 

....
Boze, znam da je tebi sve moguce, i molim te da ucinis ocitim pocetak moga poroda. Dugo sam cekala ovaj dan i zeljela bih mir kada dode. Stavi milosnu zastitnu ogradu oko mog srca kako neprijatelj ne bi imao uporiste da pokrene krug straha i nesigurnosti. Vode iz Tvog srca, Gospodine, obnavljaju moju dusu i molim da me Tvoj Duh orosi na dan kada porod pocne. Pomozi mi da nadem Tvoj mir, a ne mir svijeta. Dok disem u Tvome Duhu, napajam se Tvojim prisustvom i ono se siri mojim tijelom donoseci potpunu smirenost. Vjerujem kako me okruzuje isijavanje Duha Svetoga, toplo i sveto. Slava djela koje si Ti ucinio sjaji na meni. Ja sam Tvoje dijete. Ne dopusti da moje srce bude uznemireno i uplaseno. Primam Tvoju ljubav i tvoj mir koji si mi ostavio. Bez razloga sam tjeskobna jer Tvoj mir, koji nadilazi svako shvacanje, stiti moje srce protiv neprijateljskih strijelica. Gospodine, kao da u sebi mogu cuti glasove koji me pokusavaju obeshrabriti, ali ja Te molim da ih bacis daleko od mene koliko je istok daleko od zapada. Ti si moj najbolji prijatelj, Gospodine. Dodi i poleti sa mnom da se vinem s Tobom visoko iznad svijeta i usredotocim se samo na Tebe i svoje cedo. Ostani sa mnom ovaj dan, Gospodine. 
U ime Tvojga predragoga Sina.
Amen.

 :Saint:

----------


## emy

Joj, ne znam kako je otislo ovo tri puta.  :? 
Molim moderatorice da izbrisu posljednja dva posta (kopije).

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ako bilo sto podje kako nisi zeljela, prihvati to s mirnim pouzdanjem, u Bozjoj si ruci. A kako kaze Sanjica, ipak se zna sto je u konacnici najbitnije.
> 
> Sad ce mamaJu vikati "iš, iš" ali i ja ponavljam: zelim ti divan prirodni porod kod kuce, ali neka ti ni drugaciji ne bude razocarenje.


Ma neću vikati 8) , nemojte me krivo shvatiti.
Zaista mislim da nema mjesta razočarenju ako nešto i ne završi onako kako zamišljaš, ako je u pitanju viša sila.
Jedino što bi mene moglo razočarati (ali razočarenje samo po sebi ne mora biti ništa strašno, recimo meni je to bio poticaj da mi drugi porod bude drugačiji, a ako Bog da, da jednog dana treći bude još blaženiji  :Saint:  ) bi bilo da nešto krene "krivo" jer se *čovjek* umiješao kada mu se nije bilo za miješati.

 I to samo iz razloga što se nije imalo strpljenja i vjere pustiti ono što je prirodno da teče svojim prirodnim tokom, ali se zbog neke naše "računice" čini da kasni.
Po meni je to danas najveći neprijatelj poroda.
Taj grč da se nešto *mora* vrlo skoro desiti, jer inače ne znam šta, da u svakom trenu može nešto krenuti na loše, da stalno nešto treba čačkati i provjeravati, mislim da baš taj adrenalin, to lagano dizanje psihoze može prouzročiti nepovjerenje i čak zakočiti trudove.
Svakodnevni stresovi koji su sastavni dio života su čini mi se ipak  drugačiji, jer ovo mi je baš ona psihologija kad nešto silom hoćeš, pa baš onda ne ide...

Mislim da je stvarno najbolje u ovim zadnjim danima misliti pozitivno s mirom u srcu, biti mirna i čvrsta, otvorena za sve ono što ćete ti i beba osjetiti da je za vas najbolje.

emy, od srca ti želim da ti blaženo stanje ostane takvo do samog svog kraja i vrhunca, neka vas prati mir i Božji blagoslov  :Heart:  .

----------


## dijanam

Ajme, sto mi se svidja atmosfera na ovom topicu.
Kad bi se ona barem kao zrake sunca sirila na sve one koje uskoro cekaju porod!

Emy, moram ti prenijeti moje iskustvo s ovom knjigom. Kao nesto sto se na nasem trzistu ne nalazi, odusevila me isprva. Onda sam je preporucila svojoj dobroj prijateljici koja mi je poslije rekla da joj je knjiga grozna zbog onih silnih prijetnji ognjenim zmajem. Samo je mirno rekla "ako ti je pogled upravljen u svjetlo, mrak ne vidis, pogotovo ne u tako blazenom trenutku kao sto je porod".

Naknadno sam knjigu dala na citanje jednoj starijoj clanici naseg Izvora koja na nasim susretima s trudnicama bas vodi taj duhovni pristup porodu. Zenu inace krasi velika mudrost i kristalno cista i duboka vjera. Imala je potpuno isti komentar na knjigu kao i moja prijateljica prije toga.

A kako od obiju zena crpim u zivotu obilje mudrosti, shvatila sam da su u pravu. A to polako i sama ucim rastuci u vjeri.

U predanosti i pozdanju u Njegovu Ljubav sve u zivotu ucimo prihvacati s mirom. Porod je savrsena slika u kojoj se to pouzdanje ogleda.

A tebi i ostalima zelim prenijeti gledanje na duhovnost u radjanju (a i trudnoci i roditeljstvu opcenito) sto ga nasim trudnicama prenosi ta nasa clanica:




> Bog u covjeka ima povjerenje, povjerava mu svoje stvorenje. Ukljucuje ga u djelo stvaranja. SUSTVARATELJI SMO!
> Koju nam to ulogu i cast Bog iskazuje?! Otkriti tajnu svog covjestva u tajni Boga, i tajnu Boga u tajni svog covjestva. To je put, jedini put da udjemo u tajnu svot zivota i svog djeteta.
> To je neizmjerno veliko i uvijek vise od onoga sto mozemo misliti o sebi i djetetu.
> Tajno i nepoznato uvijek u nama stvara i strah: kako ce to biti? hoce li biti sve u redu? s koliko boli ce biti povezano? Uvijek se nadamo dobru.
> Put je jedan - vidjeti dijete u ruci Bozjoj, u ruci iz koje ga primamo.
> ... Ovako vidjen i primljen dar zivota, ovako primisljana trudnoca i priprema za porod ne poznaju straha, vec ulaze u radost i ceznju za zivotom.

----------


## emy

Danasnji dan nam je prosao ovako: probudila sam se u trudovima, posto sam i zaspala u trudovima. Dolazili su mi na svakih 6-12 min. Poceli su jos jucer navecer u setnji, bili si mi pomalo bolni, a osjecala sam ih vecinom ispod pupka, cijeli taj donji dio trbuha.
Sinoc sam se i budila na to kako su me boljeli, a onda bih zaspala izmedu samih trudova, dakle nisu bili jos jako jaki, niti dovoljno ucestali.
Jutros sam nazvala babicu i rekla joj sve, pa je dosla oko 14 sati da me posjeti i vidi. Dosta smo pricale, tj. ja sam bila kao navijena, pa me je na kraju MM prekinuo jer bih vjerojatno udavila zenu svojim pricanjem o dozivljaju poroda i trudova i tako to.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
Na pregledu je ustanovila da mi se grlic jos skratio (0,5 cm), i dalje je uloziv za jedan prst. Malo mi ga je izmasirala, dala mi je jos neki svoj homeopatski lijek. Trudici su se u meduvremenu smanjili pa sam nakon njene posjete otisla u setnju.
Moram reci i da se bebica dosta primirila. Cijelu noc pa sve do veceras je bila izrazito mirna. Ima pokrete, ali ne kao ranije. I onda iznenadenje! Sat vremena nakon setnje, trudovi mi se smirili a bebica se probudila. Totalni preokret!
I dalje imam te kontrakcije, ponekad su bolne, ponekad ne. Veceras idemo opet u nasu setnjicu pa cemo vidjeti kako ce se dalje razvijati situacija.
Eto, kod nas to izgleda ide malo sporije, ali ide.
I da, popodne sam imala tragove sluzi na wc papiru, prozirne i kao bjelanjak od jajeta. To je bilo samo jednom, ali ga je bilo dosta (nikad mi u normalnom ciklusu nije odjednom bilo toliko sluzi, cisto za usporedbu).

----------


## Saradadevii

draga emy, samo vi setajte....bebica se bas lijepo priprema za dolazak!
Nek' vam je blazen susret!

(a propos datuma, ovisno o pojedinoj mami i bebi (genetika, rasa, podneblje itd...), porod izmedju 37. i 43. tjedna trudnoce bi se trebao smatrati normalnim, prema saznanjima i iskustvima moje babice. Kaze ona da npr. Sudanke radjaju cesto u 37. tjednu, a Eskimke u 43; dakle, ti si vise kao neka Eskimka  :D )

----------


## mamazika

To ti je vjerojatno čep, moguće da ga je masaža pokrenula. 
Ovo o Sudankama i Eskimkama - možda je stvar u temperaturi (e jesam ja pametna   :Rolling Eyes:   ). Pa u Švicarskoj je prilično hladno neeee?

----------


## samaritanka

Samo vi šetajte i izgleda da sve ide svojim tokom. Gledala sam jednu ženu na videu koja je plesala onako lagani trbušni ples. Možda je to za tebe.

----------


## emy

Za onu sluz sam i ja pomislila da bi mogao biti cep, a izasao je prije masaze.   :Razz:  

Ocekivali smo bozicni poklon, a na kraju cemo dobiti novogodisnji.
Idemo sad plesati, i vrtiti kukovima na lopti (to mi je super), ali uz tihu glazbu jer je vec kasno.

----------


## Brunda

Na kraju češ nabiti kondiciju bolju nego kao ne-trudnica  :D

----------


## samaritanka

Ona se žena i porodila stoječki plešući trbušni ples. Za poludit.
Super je da ti godi lopta.

Možda krene beba noćas kako to prirodno biva. 

Koji miris voliš?

----------


## Jeluška

svaki dan prvo idem na ovaj topić. sve čekam pa nikako. al sve mi se čini bit će ubrzo. ako je ćep otišao nebu to bilo još dugo!!
samo hrabro!

----------


## emy

Volim miris lavande, narance, mandarine, vanilije i cimeta.
Od tih mirisa u kuci mi fali samo esencijalno ulje cimeta, ostale imam i rado ih koristim.

Nocas sam se naspavala kako dugo nisam. Probudila sam se samo 2 puta!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Do sada sam se prosetala vec 3 km do ducana i natrag, bas sam isla namjerno pjesaciti. Kontrakcije su i dalje lagane, bebica se mice i to je sve. Nema nekih vecih pomaka.
Babica dolazi i danas popodne da nas posjeti.

----------


## Sanjica

emy, skroz nas izluđuješ....

Cure, ne kontam u koliko sati se to emy zadnji put javila, al nekak mi se čini dugo!

----------


## Sanjica

Nemrem vjerovati, šalješ post u istoj minuti kad sam ja svoj pisala.

OK, i dalje vibramo za tebe i tvoju bebicu...  :Love:

----------


## Frida

Go Emy, želim ti da još večeras zagrliš svoje zlato i naravno da ti sve prođe onako kako si zamislila ...  :Love:

----------


## tweety

> Go Emy, želim ti da još večeras zagrliš svoje zlato i naravno da ti sve prođe onako kako si zamislila ...


ovako!
 :Love:

----------


## zrinka

kao sto je rekla dijanam, volim amosferu ovog topica  :Smile: 

emy, tu smo, uz tebe, zelim ti snagu, zelim ti mir, zelim ti sto manje grca i sretan put prema necemu najdivnijem na svijetu, vidjet ces i sama  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

joj kak je meni ovo driljivo
rasplacem se na te vase postove 


emy   :Love:

----------


## Iva

Emy držim fige da je krenulo i da sve prođe u najboljem redu  :Kiss:

----------


## snorki

Kazem vam da ce to bit danas  :Saint:  Mozda je vec krenulo, a mi nestrpljive  :Wink:  
Je li joj ovo prvi porod?

----------


## Fidji

Emy, puno mislim na tebe!!!

----------


## ivancica

Emy   :Heart:

----------


## andrea

vibrrramooo za sretnu bebicu~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:

----------


## spooky

Joooj, kak je ovo uzbudljivo...
Emy, navijamo za tebe i bebicu   :Love:

----------


## Lilly

Kod nas je napadao snijeg i holandezi se malo zbunili. Uzbuna, svi u kuce, alarm, ne na puteve, ne u vlak... a ustvari je bas lijepo mirno, bijelo, tiho.


Zelim vam da se lijepo ogradite, zatvorite, zabarikadirate  :Wink:  i u miru docekate bebonjicu.


 :Kiss:

----------


## Brunda

A meni se sve čini da upravo to i rade. Sada ih već vidim zatvorene u kući, u naručju mali smotuljak i svi troje zagrljeni iz tople sobe gledaju bijelu divotu kroz prozor. Ah, baš sam romantičarka. Ali zaista se nadam da je tako... ili barem na dobrom putu k tome.   :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

Emy, mislim na vas   :Heart:

----------


## VedranaV

Emy, isto kao Lilly ti želim mir i da se sve nestrpljive vibre odbiju od vas bez da vas dotaknu. Mislim da možeš biti ponosna na sebe i svoje tijelo, da izvrsno obavlja svoj posao, grlić maternice se gotovo bezbolno skraćuje i širi. I mislim da ćeš biti super mama, da će tvoje dijete biti sretno što baš tebe ima za mamu i da ćeš ti biti sretna što baš ti imaš baš takvo dijete. Samo mirno i strpljivo   :Heart:  .

----------


## Poslid

Ja bih sad narradije bila non stop na ovom topiku da vidim što se događa, ali doma imam samo modem i to me ubija u pojam.
Emy, želim ti da u Novu godinu kročiš sretna i "uspješna".

----------


## pinocchio

Evo pusa hrabroj i upornoj obitelji  :Love: .

----------


## macek

emy, hvala ti što nam prenosiš svoje iskustvo..
super je što vjeruješ svom instinktu i svojim osjećajima.. mnogi ljudi zaborave koliko je to važno. znati slušati svoje tijelo. ("listen behind" mi je super izraz za to..)
mislim na vas troje..  :Heart:

----------


## emy

Kao prvo, zelim vam svim Sretnu Novu Godinu! Neka nam ova godina donese puno zdravlja i srece, puno malih bebica i lijepe porode.

Hvala svima na velikoj podrsci, na svim lijepim mislima koje ste mi (nam) uputili na ovom topicu, mnogo su mi znacili u ovim danima kada se nisam javljala. Imate veliko srce!   :Heart:  

Nasa situacija medutim nije nimalo laka. Iako vjerujem da ste svi ocekivali da sam se porodila (pa i ja sama), bebica i ja smo jos uvijek zajedno. Sa danasnjim danom brojimo 41+3 dana, 10 dana preko termina.

Bili smo na zadnjem pregledu u bolnici jucer, kada je sve pokazivalo i dalje uredne nalaze, ali bez ikakvih promjena sto se tice mojeg otvaranja. Ponovo sam odbila napraviti UZV, i ostavila sam im tamo jos jedan svoj potpis. Pitam se koliko cu im jos morati potpisivati?!? 
 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
Nasa babica je doslovce digla ruke od nas, za sto mi je jako zao, i jasno nam dala do znanja da nasa zelja za porodom kod kuce definitivno otpada.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ona naime i dalje cvrsto stoji do onoga sto je na samom pocetku rekla, a to je njen limit od 10 dana nakon termina. Ne moram vam niti opisivati koliko sam plakala nakon razgovora sa njom.

Ono sto me je mozda najvise pogodilo jeste sto je jucer, osim te vijesti da nema nista od naseg poroda kod kuce, pocela vrsiti pritisak na mene da je vrijeme da se inducira porod u bolnici. I to odmah danas!
Pocela me je uvjeravati da je to najbolje rijesenje, jer ima zena koje jednostavno nemaju dovoljno oksitocina da im pokrene porod i tu se ne moze nista drugo napraviti nego provocirati isti.

MM i ja smo pod VELIKIM pritiskom sto uciniti i jednostvno kako dalje.
Osim sto mi je otisao sluzavi cep u noci  sa petka na subotu (bas onako sukrvav i obilat) trudovi se jos uvijek nisu pokrenuli. Imam i dalje povremeno BH kontrakcije, ponekad osjecaj da cu dobiti mengu i to je sve.
Bebica se lijepo mice i dalje, a za svaki njen pokret i za svaku kontrakciju zahvaljujem dragom Bogu. Cini mi se kao da su SVI stali protiv nas, i da nam jednostavno ne dozvoljavaju da se normalno porodimo. Najgori je pritisak koji je gotovo neizdrziv, a napada direktno na ono u sto sam od samog pocetka vjerovala, a to je da je moje tijelo sasvim sposobno roditi moje dijete na savrseno prirodan nacin. Svi me uvjeravaju da mi treba mala "pomoc", indukcija, koja je potrebna samo na pocetku, a da ce dalje ici sve normalno. Ja u to ne vjerujem jer sama indukcija nije normalna, pa kako onda mogu dalje nastaviti "normalno".

Uostalom znate i sami sto ja mislim o bilo kakvom petljanju u sam proces radanja. Najsigurnije se osjecam u svojoj kuci, i samam pomisao da idem u bolnicu me potpuno demoralizira.

Sa druge strane, ne zelim izgubiti povjerenje u svoje tijelo koje mi je Bog dao, i ne zelim iznevjeriti svoje stavove koji su me do sada kroz trudnocu vodili i doveli do ovog trenutka sigurno i mirno. I mene i dijete.

Zeljela bih sto prije zagrliti svoju bebicu, maziti ju i drzati u narucju, ali nisam spremna to napraviti pod cijenu induciranog poroda (ako je sve u redu) jer i inducirani porod ima svoje rizika. Najvise se bojim lancane reakcije, kada jedno uplitanje povlaci sa sobom drugo i na kraju najcesce zavrsava kako zavrsava, ali najmanje lici na prirodni porod.

Nije me strah boli, nije me strah odgovornosti, niti svadanja sa lijecnicima, najvise mislim na bebicu kojoj stvarno od srca zelim najbolje, a bas zato sto znam koliko bi ona sama patila u jednom induciranom porodu, gdje ne bi dobila prirodni koktel mojih i njenih hormona.... ne znam, sve mi je u glavi i stvarno mi je tesko.

MM i ja jos nismo donjeli nikakvu odluku. Razmatramo mogucnosti kojih zapravo i nema mnogo. Babica me je i veceras zvala, ali se nisam javila jer je nisam htjela cuti. Razocarala nas je, i nisam htjela ponovo slusati od nje panicarenje i uvjeravanje da sto prije idemo u bolnicu na indukciju. Njena "odgovornost" je prestala sa jucerasnjim danom kada je digla ruke od nas, iako je prava odgovornost uvijek i oduvijek bila samo na nama, i to je jedino sto ja i trazim.

Ja vjerujem da je jos uvijek sve moguce, iako se cini da su svi digli ruke od naseg slucaja, znam da Bog nije digao ruke od nas. Vjerujem da ce nam pokazati koji je pravi put.

----------


## mamma Juanita

O draga emy, baš mi je žao što vam se slatko iščekivanje pretvara u borbu  :Sad:  .
Ne znam što bih ti rekla za babicu, zaista me ostavlja bez teksta kada joj je jedini argument prekoračenje nekog broja u datumu, a s vama sve super :? .
U ovoj za vas teškoj situaciji jedino što mi pada na pamet je pokušati pod hitno naći drugu babicu.
Vjerojatno vam to uopće neće bit lak posao, ali ako već postoji mogućnost poroda kod kuće, sigurnmo postoji i neka primalja koja u njega, kao i u proces prirodnog poroda zaista i vjeruje.
Teško se prepustiti u ruke nekome tko te razočarao, zato i mislim da je ovo možda sada rješenje, mada je sve na knap.
Draga, slijedi svoju intuiciju, ne daj se, mislim na vas troje i šaljem vam bezbroj molitvi i pozitivnih vibri da bebica ko zrela kruška dođe u za nju pravi čas :D .  :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Emy, stav ti je i dalje vrijedan divljenja. 

Mogu razumijeti sto prolazis i bas sam neki dan, razmisljajuci o tebi i tvom porodu, pomislila kako u Svicarskoj, kao zemlji satova i banaka i ne mogu vjerojatno imati drugaciji odnos prema porodu nego tako... matematicki.

Meni, kao i mammiJuaniti isto pada napamet samo druga babica kao druga opcija, ali polako i mirno, s pouzdanjem kakvog ste imali do sada.

Neka se to ne pretvori u borbu. I vjeruj sebi i svom instinktu, nedaj da ti sad neki inat u tebi prekrije mogucnost za eventualni alarm ako osjetis da nesto nije u redu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Još razmišljam i pitam se zašto te ona babica ponovno zvala. Možda sam preveliki optimist kad pomišljam da joj je možda bilo žao što te rasplakala i razočarala.
Ne znam, možda i ona ima takve naučene stavove pa se boji razmišljati drugačije, pa misli da joj takav "rizik" ne treba...po meni, očito da sama nema dovoljno pouzdanja u žensko tijelo.
Mislim ta spika s oksitocinom je smiješna, pa koliko ima žena kojima taj oksitocin krene i više od 2 tjedna nakon edd-a, pa sasvim fino odradi što treba!
I koliko puno žena ima ovulaciju tjedan, pa i više kasnije, a ne 14. dan.
Pa dovoljan je bilo kakav stres da ti malo odgodi ovulaciju.
S tim na umu se zbilja ne bi trebali hvatati za dan.
Ovdje je pitanje tajminga, a ne jel tvoj oksitocin dovoljan ill ne.
Bdw, sa svim tim pritiscima nije lako poroditi se, kad znamo da adrenalin koči oksitocin.

No, da puno ne duljim...htjedoh reći, možda možeš ipak probat se još jednom čut s njom, ako ništa drugo možda je dovoljno otvorena da ti preporuči neku svoju kolegicu koja bi ti bila bliža po razmišljanju?
Ne znam, možda, ti ćeš bolje znati procijeniti bi li to imalo smisla.

Mislim i dalje na vas  :Heart:  .

----------


## cekana

Draga emy, mislim puno o tebi i tako mi je drago da si još uvijek hrabra i puna povjerenja. Eto ja sam posustala na samom kraju, ali mislim da je i to sve Bog vodio kako je bilo najbolje za mene i bebicu. Ne želim ništa savjetovati, samo pružiti podršku... Vjerujem da će sve biti baš kako treba. Znaš kako se svi mi veselimo tvom porodu, posebno tvom, zato što puno od nas sanja o porodu kod kuće... BE STRONG!   :Love:  Molim se da ti i TM donesete isprvanu odluku za svoju bebicu, ma kakva ona bila!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Išla sam sasd ponovno čitati tvoje prve postove i vidim da se u Š. babice dodjeljuju po kantonima.
Nekako slutim da u njemačkom i francuskom kantonu važe malo fleksibilnija "pravila", možda nije nemoguće da dobiješ babicu iz drugog kantona ako nije baš jako daleko?

----------

